# POPSUGAR Must Have August 2014 *SPOILERS*



## fancyfarmer (Jul 15, 2014)

Okay, so I guess I am overly anxious for the August box. What sparked this is August is the Anniversary box, and I noticed last year they sent an email out July 9th 2013 telling what the anniversary gift was. So, Popsugar, put out an anniversary spoiler for us for 2014, please. What does everyone think it will be? Any wishes?


----------



## DosHermanas (Jul 17, 2014)

My wishes for the entire box:

-Awesome ear cuff, or other bold statement jewelry.

-Fabulous makeup item, like a brightly colored gel liner and brush. I'm thinking cobalt or kelly green. A great highlighter could also be cool.

-Luxurious body oil or perfume in a delicious scent.

-One size fits most thongs, in bright colors and/or prints.

-CANDY. Delicious, fancy candy.

I am aware my list is a little unrealistic. But oh, to dream….    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IffB (Jul 17, 2014)

DosHermanas said:


> My wishes for the entire box:
> 
> -Awesome ear cuff, or other bold statement jewelry.
> 
> ...


So.... you did not hear about the one size fits most thong fiasco in 2013....I am pretty sure PopSugar will not repeat that item ever, although for me it was a win.

Other items that I would love to see again:  Pipcorn, S'well bottle, thermal container in glass like the Bodum mugs!

Wish List:

An ear cuff would be fun!

Fancy hand sanitizer like L'Occitane.

Nice, useful makeup like Trish McEvoy instant eye lift or Fresh Lip Products.

Make up brush from Sigma.

Credit for an online DVD rental (Amazon or Itunes)

But wait.... I canceled my sub because I have too much stuff! 

So mainly, I wish for spoilers and a discount code!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wurly (Jul 17, 2014)

So looking forward to the anniversary box!!


----------



## polarama (Jul 17, 2014)

It would be kind of cool to have a "best of" box with favorites from the past.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm really hoping for an amazing August box. Last August was great. The last two months have been pretty meh for me so I'm hoping for August to redeem Popsugar for me. If not, I'll be unsubbing.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 17, 2014)

I would really Luv a lip brush!!!


----------



## OiiO (Jul 17, 2014)

My 6-month sub just expired and I hope there's a discount code before the August box sells out.


----------



## GorskisGirl (Jul 18, 2014)

How often do they put coupon codes out?


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 18, 2014)

gorskisgirl said:


> How often do they put coupon codes out?


They pretty much had one every single month from February to June, at least it seemed like it. I skipped July because there wasn't a coupon code and I wasn't too thrilled with the box, so I lucked out. I feel like I'll probably buy the August one though since I'm already curious! LOL


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 19, 2014)

I would like some really good quality headphones...mostly because I really need some right now!


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 19, 2014)

When do you guys think they will sell out by? It doesn't seem like they've been selling out lately.


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 19, 2014)

polarama said:


> It would be kind of cool to have a "best of" box with favorites from the past.


This is a wonderful idea! Seriously, you should send an email and suggest this to Popsugar. They could attract so many new customers and it would be a great way for people to get a good idea of what type of items there are. Honestly, I'd rather pay $100 for a "best of box" each year than to take any more chances on the LE boxes. (I'm kind of scared off of those after the last few.)


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jul 19, 2014)

A "best of the year" box would be awesome. I bet they'd sell out fast.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 19, 2014)

Definitely need a code or a good spoiler to sub again. I was so proud of myself for waiting for spoilers and then skipping July.


----------



## DosHermanas (Jul 19, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I would like some really good quality headphones...mostly because I really need some right now!


Yaaassss! I missed out on the Nina Garcia box, and have been mourning the loss of those phones. Good headphones would be AWESOME.


----------



## Queennie (Jul 19, 2014)

Hopefully they will put out some spoilers unlike last month!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 20, 2014)

Definitely hoping for a good code!  August is my birth month, so I'll splurge on myself *if* I can get a good deal!  :luv:


----------



## MakeTime4Makeup (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm such a spoiler addict - I wish I had known the ugly hat was going to be a main item in this past month's box.  I would have canceled for the month.  I do love the salad servers, but I already had a set from French Bull in a different pattern.

For August I want a good mix of things

A yoga mat

cute earrings - I'd like some simple threaders or hoops

some of those moisturizing hand gloves with the gooey insides that are reusable

nail art tools

bubble bath +body scrub

I always feed the food they send to my fiance because it's so junky.  I'd rather see some probiotics or vitamins like green vibrance or five lac that I can blend into a smoothie.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 21, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Definitely hoping for a good code!  August is my birth month, so I'll splurge on myself *if* I can get a good deal!  :luv:





MakeTime4Makeup said:


> I'm such a spoiler addict - I wish I had known the ugly hat was going to be a main item in this past month's box.  I would have canceled for the month.  I do love the salad servers, but I already had a set from French Bull in a different pattern.
> 
> For August I want a good mix of things
> 
> ...





DosHermanas said:


> Yaaassss! I missed out on the Nina Garcia box, and have been mourning the loss of those phones. Good headphones would be AWESOME.


I'm on headphone overload right now.

I'm hoping for some cool jewelry. Maybe some cool cosmetics. Something fun.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 21, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> I'm on headphone overload right now.
> 
> I'm hoping for some cool jewelry. Maybe some cool cosmetics. Something fun.


I am so hoping for jewelery. There hasn't been any in the monthly sub box for awhile, it's time for some sparkle!


----------



## maenad25 (Jul 21, 2014)

I love the idea of bubble bath!  Earrings would be fun and I still want a midi ring!!!!  Maybe a scarf to transition us into Fall?

I think it would be fun to have a Popsugar-branded item like another tote bag.


----------



## Permission2Sin (Jul 22, 2014)

I'd love a new notebook or fancy pen, something themed for maybe back to school. I'd also LOVE another book! maybe a candle too? Maybe a cute frame? I have too many photos and not enough frames... Whatever they put in this box I hope it's better than last month! Last month made me seriously consider unsubscribing. Popsugar don't let me down this month!!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 22, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> I love the idea of bubble bath!


Their Library of Flowers bubble bath from a previous LE box was divine!


----------



## artlover613 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm thinking about taking a break from popsugar for awhile so I hope this is a good box for me. While I've really liked the curation of the last two boxes, my college age daughter wanted everything but the novel and wipes. I'd like:

-bath bombs

-a cool Jonathan Adler picture frame or similar style

-a coupon for a bouquet of flowers

-those glass Bodum coffee mugs everyone loved

-flavored, free-trade coffee

-scone mix

-a cute Gorgana charm bracelet

&lt;3


----------



## JenTX (Jul 22, 2014)

Permission2Sin said:


> I'd love a new notebook or fancy pen, something themed for maybe back to school. I'd also LOVE another book! maybe a candle too? Maybe a cute frame? I have too many photos and not enough frames... Whatever they put in this box I hope it's better than last month! Last month made me seriously consider unsubscribing. Popsugar don't let me down this month!!!!





artlover613 said:


> I'm thinking about taking a break from popsugar for awhile so I hope this is a good box for me. While I've really liked the curation of the last two boxes, my college age daughter wanted everything but the novel and wipes. I'd like:
> 
> -bath bombs
> 
> ...



I second both of your suggestions for a picture frame. I think that's actually a REALLY good idea. I'm also in the boat of needing more frames.

I also like the Bodum coffee mug idea. I'd also be up for one of their glass tea mugs with the tea strainer in it. It could be a good "healthy" item.

Gorjana anything is usually good by me


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 22, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> I'm thinking about taking a break from popsugar for awhile so I hope this is a good box for me. While I've really liked the curation of the last two boxes, my college age daughter wanted everything but the novel and wipes. I'd like:
> 
> -bath bombs
> 
> ...


good ideas! Definitely feeling the flower bouquet coupon (literally just saw one online that I really wanted but would never spend my own money on), bath bombs or bubble bath, picture frame, jewelry (maybe earrings) and a beauty product... preferably not one that's in at least 2 other subs the same month lol.


----------



## Kyleyz (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh I hope there are no earrings ever! I don't have pierced ears.  A cute tote bag would be fun, preferably not popsugar branded.


----------



## GorskisGirl (Jul 22, 2014)

Broke down and orderer the August box! It will be my first PSMH box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anybody know when I have to cancel by to not get charged for September?

I'm hoping for anything to help me stay organized  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and some fun makeup!


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm hoping for an item that not a beauty product. I won't get through all the samples I currently have for at least a year! I love the idea of something to help stay organized.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 23, 2014)

gorskisgirl said:


> Broke down and orderer the August box! It will be my first PSMH box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anybody know when I have to cancel by to not get charged for September?
> 
> I'm hoping for anything to help me stay organized  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and some fun makeup!


They USUALLY bill on the 1st. So I would do it a few days before that. You can always email PSMH, and they will let you know for sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 23, 2014)

Let's see...my wish list...

--some cute pens for back to school (or postits or other cute, designy office supplies)

--lip tar or stain

--love the picture frame idea (for summer memories!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

--body scrub

--to-go coffee mug

would love all of that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GorskisGirl (Jul 23, 2014)

nicepenguins said:


> Let's see...my wish list...
> 
> --some cute pens for back to school (or postits or other cute, designy office supplies)
> 
> ...


I would love a to-go coffee mug too! And anything office supply!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 23, 2014)

$10 off code for new subscribers: MHAug10


----------



## specialtoes (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks! I used the code on an old account and it worked fine for me.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 23, 2014)

mishmish said:


> $10 off code for new subscribers: MHAug10


Yay! Thank you! I just canceled and resubscribed and it worked for me.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 23, 2014)

Okay, we got the discount code. Now, how about some spoilers PSMH?


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jul 23, 2014)

I just saw the email &amp; was about to post the $10 code. You ladies are so quick! I love this forum!


----------



## artlover613 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ooh. I like the idea of the Bodum tea strainer or a nice to-go coffee cup!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 23, 2014)

mishmish said:


> $10 off code for new subscribers: MHAug10


Yay! Thank you! Just unsubbed and resubbed. Here's hoping for a good box!


----------



## Weebs (Jul 23, 2014)

How do I make sure not to get the July box if I sign up now?


----------



## s112095 (Jul 23, 2014)

I had to use a new email address but for $10 off this time may as well.


----------



## jmd252 (Jul 23, 2014)

Weebs said:


> How do I make sure not to get the July box if I sign up now?


The july box is sold out so you won't get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Caddie (Jul 23, 2014)

I may be done with school, but I still look at August as a time to get organized, so maybe a cute tray for clutter or to-do list notebook?

I'd also love something to help brighten up my apartment before we settle into fall like a cool print, candle holder, or maybe an adorable planter/grow kit type thing.

Of course beauty stuff is always welcome and I'd love some bath bombs. I think a pair of eyeshadow pencils and a sharpener would be an awesome play on a back-to-school theme (plus I'm just loving those pencils lately!).


----------



## Monica Sue (Jul 23, 2014)

s112095 said:


> I had to use a new email address but for $10 off this time may as well.


I was able to use the $10 off with my original account and i had 5 referrals so I get 4 months for 29.95!


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 23, 2014)

mishmish said:


> $10 off code for new subscribers: MHAug10


Thank you so much for posting this! I ordered a second box because I figure this anniversary box is going to be great.

I know it's still officially summer, but I'm tired of summer stuff. Hopefully there is some jewelry in there (silver would be a nice change.) And I would love a throw pillow with an animal graphic on it (like the squirrel pillow from the Coco Fancy box a few months back) not sure if that would fit in the box. Or a few turkish hand towels. (I love the fabric now and am obsessed, but the hand towels are so expensive.) I love the idea of something to help organize the home, but I don't know what that would be.

I'm just excited, I know it'll be good!


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 23, 2014)

BrierReviewer said:


> I'm hoping for an item that not a beauty product. I won't get through all the samples I currently have for at least a year! I love the idea of something to help stay organized.


I agree, I have enough makeup. Especially mascara, which has been sent by PS a few times in the past few months. I wouldn't mind a lip product or skincare (I've loved all the skincare they've sent) or fancy soap or lotion. Actually that pine soap from October was wonderful, something like that would be great. But no eye makeup, please...


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 23, 2014)

woohooo, a code!


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 23, 2014)

SO happy that there's a code this month! I have a feeling I would have resubbed this month regardless, but I'm SO happy. They really need to suck it up and change the price already! If it was $30 a month I would never unsub!


----------



## Schmootc (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm trying to use the code and it's telling me it's no longer valid. Is it just me? Maybe I should take this as a sign and save my money this month.


----------



## sugarstarlet (Jul 24, 2014)

it's telling me the code is no longer valid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilylithium (Jul 24, 2014)

oh no, it is no longer valid for me as well. should have made up my mind about resubscribing as soon as i saw the code this afternoon.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 24, 2014)

Almost cracked and resubbed. But now that the code's not working I guess there's a good excuse to sit this box out again and wait for spoilers.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 24, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Almost cracked and resubbed. But now that the code's not working I guess there's a good excuse to sit this box out again and wait for spoilers.


  


emilylithium said:


> oh no, it is no longer valid for me as well. should have made up my mind about resubscribing as soon as i saw the code this afternoon.


  


sugarstarlet said:


> it's telling me the code is no longer valid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  


Schmootc said:


> I'm trying to use the code and it's telling me it's no longer valid. Is it just me? Maybe I should take this as a sign and save my money this month.


Wondering if the codes have a max number of uses.... It was published on a few major sub blogs last night so it was probably used A LOT and pretty quickly.


----------



## Schmootc (Jul 24, 2014)

The code's working again this morning. I just got one. Never mind that whole saving my money thing...


----------



## AmryAnn (Jul 24, 2014)

I was just able to use it as well this morning.  Yay!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 24, 2014)

mishmish said:


> $10 off code for new subscribers: MHAug10


Sounds like it's working again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 24, 2014)

I would need to see a spoiler before I would commit to subbing this month. I feel like it's an expected thing for subscription boxes to at least release 1 spoiler to lure people in. It just doesn't feel right without it.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 24, 2014)

Was just going to post the MHAUG10 code, but I'm late to the party as usual.  Just resubbed for August, I'm glad I sat July out-wasn't my cup of tea, here's hoping August is AWESOME!


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 24, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I would need to see a spoiler before I would commit to subbing this month. I feel like it's an expected thing for subscription boxes to at least release 1 spoiler to lure people in. It just doesn't feel right without it.


With the code, $30 is a good deal. It's the anniversary month so it should be pretty great. They usually don't come out with spoilers, and the codes are limited use, so I'd recommend jumping on it if it's in your budget.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 24, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> With the code, $30 is a good deal. It's the anniversary month so it should be pretty great. They usually don't come out with spoilers, and the codes are limited use, so I'd recommend jumping on it if it's in your budget.


I'm waffling about trying my first PopSugar box this month. Do they go spoiler-free every month? A single good spoiler would definitely seal the deal with the coupon code.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 24, 2014)

panicked said:


> I'm waffling about trying my first PopSugar box this month. Do they go spoiler-free every month? A single good spoiler would definitely seal the deal with the coupon code.


Spoilers are rare, there wasn't one last month.


----------



## IffB (Jul 24, 2014)

Caved with the code and being an anniversary month.

No self control!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 24, 2014)

I just used the code on a gift box to myself.  

Just a reminder... if you don't want to sign up for a monthly subscription, but want the box.. sign into your account and purchase it as a gift.  You can have billing and shipping the same as your main account that is closed for re-billing, and send a monthly gift box to yourself. (I just use my other email as the recipient's email). Discount codes work on it too!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Then you don't have to worry about remembering to cancel before the next box!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 24, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Spoilers are rare, there wasn't one last month.


I wish they would do at least one spoiler though, lol.  They did a spoiler for last years anni box (the necklace).


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 24, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I wish they would do at least one spoiler though, lol.  They did a spoiler for last years anni box (the necklace).


I do too. I haven't gotten a box in a few months, but I have some free boxes from referrals waiting. Just waiting for a good time to resub to get my free ones after my paid one. It surprises me they don't do spoilers more as I'm sure it convinces people to buy one or more who wouldn't have otherwise.


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 24, 2014)

Ahhhh, I forgot this was their anniversary month! I have high hopes for an awesome box now. XD


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Jul 24, 2014)

BrierReviewer said:


> I'm hoping for an item that not a beauty product. I won't get through all the samples I currently have for at least a year! I love the idea of something to help stay organized.


I am over-sampled too lol but the local soup kitchen and women's shelters were putting back to school bags together for teens so I donated a bunch of mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jul 25, 2014)

panicked said:


> I'm waffling about trying my first PopSugar box this month. Do they go spoiler-free every month? A single good spoiler would definitely seal the deal with the coupon code.


Spoilers are pretty rare. They also don't usually come out until after the codes expire.

I have high hopes for this box being it's the anniversary box. I'm even happier now that I only paid $33 for it


----------



## DosHermanas (Jul 25, 2014)

bizzie71c said:


> I am over-sampled too lol but the local soup kitchen and women's shelters were putting back to school bags together for teens so I donated a bunch of mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You are clearly a pretty cool lady.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jul 25, 2014)

bizzie71c said:


> I am over-sampled too lol but the local soup kitchen and women's shelters were putting back to school bags together for teens so I donated a bunch of mine   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That is such a great idea!  I might have to do the same with some of my excess!


----------



## melanie0971 (Jul 25, 2014)

The code worked so I'm in again! Ok good anniversary box (fingers crossed)


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 25, 2014)

A few months ago, they spoiled the whole box! In theory, anniversary boxes are supposed to be better, but I haven't really found that to be the case with most boxes. Last years's PopSugar anniversary box, though, was very good. Hmm. I should probably make up my mind while the code still works!


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm tempted knowing that it's an anniversary box.  But I'd rather pay $40 for a box I know I'll like than risk $30 on a box of items that I really am not interested in -- last month's box would have been a disappointment for me.  Hopefully, the August box won't sell out before someone gets one and posts the contents.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 25, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> I'm tempted knowing that it's an anniversary box.  But I'd rather pay $40 for a box I know I'll like than risk $30 on a box of items that I really am not interested in -- last month's box would have been a disappointment for me.  Hopefully, the August box won't sell out before someone gets one and posts the contents.


I feel the same. I think I'll wait it out and if it's *amazing*, I can always use the refer5 on a new account and spend $35 and get my main account closer to a free box.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 25, 2014)

I've been on a PS break for a bit so I decided to jump on the August box as I remembered how great last August's box was. Here is a reminder, in case you forgot:

http://musthave.popsugar.com/August-13-Must-Have-Box---Revealed-31128782

I was able to use the code still BUT not on either of the accounts I had used before. I had to create a new account in order to use it. Thanks to whoever posted it!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 25, 2014)

It's technically not even their anniversary month, the first one was July 2012. I think everyone started hyping it up so much last year (with no mention from PopSugar about any kind of anniversary thing) that they felt they had to do something and announced the necklace as an anniversary gift.


----------



## pbpink (Jul 25, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I just used the code on a gift box to myself.
> 
> Just a reminder... if you don't want to sign up for a monthly subscription, but want the box.. sign into your account and purchase it as a gift. You can have billing and shipping the same as your main account that is closed for re-billing, and send a monthly gift box to yourself. (I just use my other email as the recipient's email). Discount codes work on it too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Then you don't have to worry about remembering to cancel before the next box!


is that how people get codes to work on their "main" account?!? any time I have tried any of these codes after my first one, it says for new accounts only! does a gift give a referral credit? I am only 2 refs away from a free 6 months so I figured I mind as well wait until I am there so I don't have to buy a box at full price twice......

had to make new account for code but jumped on August after skipping July - I do love the hat! did anyone get 2 boxes w/both hat colors? was going to pick one up on eBay and well aware they are small but can always give to DD! is it a blue vs straw color? hard to tell in pics which one is more flattering, any hat color help would much appreciated!! after all the disagreements last month, I could not keep up with the actual products!! haha!!

happy Friday everyone! xx


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 25, 2014)

pbpink said:


> is that how people get codes to work on their "main" account?!? any time I have tried any of these codes after my first one, it says for new accounts only! does a gift give a referral credit? I am only 2 refs away from a free 6 months so I figured I mind as well wait until I am there so I don't have to buy a box at full price twice......
> 
> had to make new account for code but jumped on August after skipping July - I do love the hat! did anyone get 2 boxes w/both hat colors? was going to pick one up on eBay and well aware they are small but can always give to DD! is it a blue vs straw color? hard to tell in pics which one is more flattering, any hat color help would much appreciated!! after all the disagreements last month, I could not keep up with the actual products!! haha!!
> 
> happy Friday everyone! xx


I always get the codes to work on my main account. I cancel after each box I get until I decide to get another, use a good if I get any good spoilers or have a good feeling about the box, rinse, and repeat. I've never had a problem putting in a code. It might be different if you never cancel your sub or wait too late in the month to cancel?


----------



## pbpink (Jul 25, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> I'm tempted knowing that it's an anniversary box. But I'd rather pay $40 for a box I know I'll like than risk $30 on a box of items that I really am not interested in -- last month's box would have been a disappointment for me. Hopefully, the August box won't sell out before someone gets one and posts the contents.


def jump on August as soon as you see spoilers if you like it as I went to get July and it was gone pretty quick after the spoilers were posted - couple days at most I think...I know from the limited box you could see how many were left by the coding, I wonder if that is same for monthly...


----------



## pbpink (Jul 25, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I always get the codes to work on my main account. I cancel after each box I get until I decide to get another, use a good if I get any good spoilers or have a good feeling about the box, rinse, and repeat. I've never had a problem putting in a code. It might be different if you never cancel your sub or wait too late in the month to cancel?


I did the 2 for 3 code in December and was never able to use another code on my main account again, I cancelled shortly after I purchased so well before the 3 months were up - there must be some glitch in their system b/c it seems to work for some and not others...perhaps older accounts don't have the limitation?! who knows with PS! I would not bother with referral link if they would work on main account! I'm prob better off b/c I'll end up with the 6 months free in the end...but we can only get the 6 months free only once per account right?!? it will really be a pain to keep making new emails to get discount - I will check the gift section and see if codes work there but hope I don't need new emails there too! you are so lucky codes work on your account!!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 25, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> It's technically not even their anniversary month, the first one was July 2012. I think everyone started hyping it up so much last year (with no mention from PopSugar about any kind of anniversary thing) that they felt they had to do something and announced the necklace as an anniversary gift.


Agree with you that it should be July, but I saw they posted a few places last year that their August box was their birthday celebration box. 

Here's an example: http://www.popsugar.com/POPSUGAR-Must-Have-Box-August-2013-31128827#photo-31140572


----------



## nikkicorleone (Jul 25, 2014)

Used the promo code to resub &amp; it was VALID.

It also says that I had a free box from referrals on this "main" account since I was able to get a cousin to subscribe last week and I referred myself for July through a different email account. Does this mean I MIGHT get double boxes for August? Or do you think it will go for September? Been trying to figure out when I actually get a free box for the longest. LOL.

Anyways, I'm excited for AUGUST'S BOX! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 25, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Agree with you that it should be July, but I saw they posted a few places last year that their August box was their birthday celebration box.
> 
> Here's an example: http://www.popsugar.com/POPSUGAR-Must-Have-Box-August-2013-31128827#photo-31140572


That's true, but they didn't start advertising that until people were making a big deal about it in July. I'm just trying to temper people's expectations. Until they come out and say "Hey August is our 2nd anniversary and it's going to be super awesome!" we should just expect a regular box.


----------



## pbpink (Jul 25, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> Used the promo code to resub &amp; it was VALID.
> 
> It also says that I had a free box from referrals on this "main" account since I was able to get a cousin to subscribe last week and I referred myself for July through a different email account. Does this mean I MIGHT get double boxes for August? Or do you think it will go for September? Been trying to figure out when I actually get a free box for the longest. LOL.
> 
> Anyways, I'm excited for AUGUST'S BOX! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


once you start your sub again, it will then send you the sept box for free

yeah!! I'm excited for aug too!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 25, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> That's true, but they didn't start advertising that until people were making a big deal about it in July. I'm just trying to temper people's expectations. Until they come out and say "Hey August is our 2nd anniversary and it's going to be super awesome!" we should just expect a regular box.


That is a VERY good point. I will go with your logic so that I am not disappointed


----------



## nikkicorleone (Jul 25, 2014)

pbpink said:


> once you start your sub again, it will then send you the sept box for free
> 
> yeah!! I'm excited for aug too!


thank you!


----------



## Shewi128 (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks for the code. This will be my first one. I hope it lives up to my expectations because I didn't sign up for July and was glad I didn't.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Megan Langer (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a questions for referring with Popsugar. When people say they are referring themselves, are you creating new accounts each time? If you have an account and cancel, which I have done many times. When you sign back up are you or can you use a referral link?


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 28, 2014)

MeganandBay said:


> I have a questions for referring with Popsugar. When people say they are referring themselves, are you creating new accounts each time? If you have an account and cancel, which I have done many times. When you sign back up are you or can you use a referral link?


Yes, you can use your own referral link to create a new account using a new email address. But if you've already signed up with that email, cancelled, and are re-subbing then you cannot use a referral link. At least, that is my understanding... I haven't tried to refer myself a second time on the same email to verify.


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 28, 2014)

I keep trying to sign up for a new sub with a new email, and it's still telling me the code is invalid. Am I using the right code? MHAUG10 ? I double checked if I had already used that email before by selecting the forgotten password option, and it says it doesn't recognize the email.... So I'm guessing that confirms that I have not used it, right? Ugh :/


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Jul 28, 2014)

DosHermanas said:


> You are clearly a pretty cool lady.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (Jul 29, 2014)

I tried the code (also was going to be a birthday treat for me!) and it won't work. Is it one of those codes that only has so many uses to it?


----------



## sylarana (Jul 29, 2014)

I think that's what they said when they published the code.

I'm really hoping for a wallet in this one or the next LE. Totally random of course .. but mine is starting to fall apart and I'm torn between buying a new one or just waiting for one to come with a PS box. They never had something like that or only a loong time ago I think.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2014)

Mod reminder: Blog promo codes are not allowed per MUT's terms of service.


----------



## pbpink (Jul 29, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Mod reminder: Blog promo codes are not allowed per MUT's terms of service.


had no clue i could not post a promo code here, i have nothing to do with any blog, that is just where i saw new promo code, sorry just trying to help!!


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 29, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Mod reminder: Blog promo codes are not allowed per MUT's terms of service.


We can't post promo codes?!!! That's one of the main reasons I check here several times every day, because the MUT ladies always have the codes. Please reconsider this policy, it only hurts your users and discourages us from checking your site.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> We can't post promo codes?!!! That's one of the main reasons I check here several times every day, because the MUT ladies always have the codes. Please reconsider this policy, it only hurts your users and discourages us from checking your site.


Promo codes not specific to the blog/user: yes. Blog/referral/affiliate codes: no. This is because blog/affiliate/referral codes typically generate some sort of income or bonus to the person behind the blog/account. It's considered a form of advertising, and the only advertising allowed on MUT is from our official sponsors or whatever the ad agency places on the site. Without this restriction, the funds to keep MUT open and free to members goes *poof*. And so will MUT. This is all in the terms of service.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2014)

And this is one rule mods have been directed to strictly enforce, so we have no control over this since it comes from the owners of the site.


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 29, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Promo codes not specific to the blog/user: yes. Blog/referral/affiliate codes: no. This is because blog/affiliate/referral codes typically generate some sort of income or bonus to the person behind the blog/account. It's considered a form of advertising, and the only advertising allowed on MUT is from our official sponsors or whatever the ad agency places on the site. Without this restriction, the funds to keep MUT open and free to members goes *poof*. And so will MUT. This is all in the terms of service.


That makes sense. I knew about the referral link thing. I'm thinking most codes posted on here are not blog specific, so hopefully the awesome MUT community will keep posting the okayed ones. I definitely don't want MUT to go "poof"!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> That makes sense. I knew about the referral link thing. I'm thinking most codes posted on here are not blog specific, so hopefully the awesome MUT community will keep posting the okayed ones. I definitely don't want MUT to go "poof"!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, the reason I posted the reminder about blog promo codes was because someone posted a blog-specific code.  Not allowed.  It is essentially a referral code even if it's not called that, and referral codes are not allowed.  If REFER5 was still active (and for all I know, it is), that one *would* be okay because that one was/is generic and can't be linked to one specific blog.

(Speaking as a member and not a mod, it's a good thing we don't allow referral codes because that would mean the ipsy, Julep, and Birchbox threads would look like Facebook with endless strings of "click here to sign up!" posts and no actual content.)


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 29, 2014)

Ok- I know that we're not allowed to post blogger promos but is it ok to post that there's a new promo out there? If not, sorry mods, I totally understand if you remove this post- I wish I had waited &amp; used the new one instead -new one has a code that includes the June Turkish towel as a GWP- have fun on the treasure hunt ladies


----------



## Imberis (Jul 30, 2014)

Well, the $10 off code didn't work for me, but I used the code for a free turkish towel with subscription and it worked. I don't have one of those, so I'm excited! (About a towel, lol.)


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 30, 2014)

Debating whether or not I should do the MSA turkish towel deal if it's still good by the time I get paid. I haven't really used my last one much... but it's so nice lol.


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 30, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Debating whether or not I should do the MSA turkish towel deal if it's still good by the time I get paid. I haven't really used my last one much... but it's so nice lol.


What deal?!


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Sorry, I'm dumb... Just checked the site and I see what you mean. Also, now the whole no posting blog codes thing makes more sense. I must have missed a bunch of posts in the thread because I didn't see anything about the towel code.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jul 30, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> I've been on a PS break for a bit so I decided to jump on the August box as I remembered how great last August's box was. Here is a reminder, in case you forgot:
> 
> http://musthave.popsugar.com/August-13-Must-Have-Box---Revealed-31128782
> 
> I was able to use the code still BUT not on either of the accounts I had used before. I had to create a new account in order to use it. Thanks to whoever posted it!


I'm wearing the necklace today! Thanks for the reminder


----------



## maenad25 (Jul 30, 2014)

I was able to use the code with a new account as well!  Thanks everyone for the "heads up!"  Evidently, it's only good for the first 500 people.


----------



## Padawan (Jul 30, 2014)

I was able to use the free towel code, and it charged me 39.55, which supposedly means it worked and they know to put the towel in. I hope this is true, because that is the only reason I subbed! I was going to wait this month out, but that towel changed my mind. PSMH is one of those subs where I feel pretty fickle, sometimes I love it and sub, others times I hate it and cancel. Right now, I love it, haha.

I wish there was some kind of confirmation besides the price to show that I will get the towel, especially since it was limited to only 500. I want it for my cruise in October!


----------



## Sherr (Jul 30, 2014)

Padawan said:


> I was able to use the free towel code, and it charged me 39.55, which supposedly means it worked and they know to put the towel in. I hope this is true, because that is the only reason I subbed! I was going to wait this month out, but that towel changed my mind. PSMH is one of those subs where I feel pretty fickle, sometimes I love it and sub, others times I hate it and cancel. Right now, I love it, haha.
> 
> I wish there was some kind of confirmation besides the price to show that I will get the towel, especially since it was limited to only 500. I want it for my cruise in October!


I was wondering the same thing, so I emailed them for confirmation and they got back to me in a day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Padawan (Jul 30, 2014)

Sherr said:


> I was wondering the same thing, so I emailed them for confirmation and they got back to me in a day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Now why didn't I think of doing this?!? Geez, I feel like a spaz! I think I'll be doing the same thing! Thanks!


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 30, 2014)

I already have two boxes coming. I think I would be crazy if I ordered a third just for the towel...... Crazy like a fox?


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 30, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> I already have two boxes coming. I think I would be crazy if I ordered a third just for the towel...... Crazy like a fox?


You're not alone my friend- I was having the same thought..lol!!


----------



## Padawan (Jul 30, 2014)

So I emailed them to confirm the towel, and according to my email time stamps, they got back to me 14 minutes later! Now that's some efficiency! They confirmed that I am indeed getting the towel, so I am one happy camper. Er, cruiser.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Jul 30, 2014)

I too e-mailed them yesterday and they got back to me in record time. It was like 10 minutes??!! Crazy. Yayyyy Turkish towel that I've missed twice.


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Jul 31, 2014)

Last Augusts box looks awesome I am hoping for a box like that again.

I use my Turkish towel as a tablecloth lol.


----------



## bubbalou33 (Jul 31, 2014)

I couldn't resist signing up for August with the code for the free Turkish Towel. I was tempted to get the Men's box from BB but couldn't justify $88 for things I wasn't thrilled to get. I'm excited to get the towel and my first ever Pop Sugar box.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 31, 2014)

bizzie71c said:


> Last Augusts box looks awesome I am hoping for a box like that again.
> 
> I use my Turkish towel as a tablecloth lol.


I was wondering how people are using their towels. I actually haven't used mine yet as I don't go to the beach or go on picnics on a regular basis.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 31, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I was wondering how people are using their towels. I actually haven't used mine yet as I don't go to the beach or go on picnics on a regular basis.


I use it just like I would use any of my bath sheets at home.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 31, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I was wondering how people are using their towels. I actually haven't used mine yet as I don't go to the beach or go on picnics on a regular basis.


I use mine specifically for my hair. It is super absorbent and since there are no "fibers" to rough up the hair shaft it does not leave my hair frizzy when it air dries. I love it!


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 31, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I was wondering how people are using their towels. I actually haven't used mine yet as I don't go to the beach or go on picnics on a regular basis.


I use mine as a regular bath towel. They are sooooo absorbent it's insane. They just suck the water out of my wet hair. They also dry very fast. My husband uses the basement bathroom shower after mowing the lawn (I don't want the grass being tracked upstairs) He had an issue a few times with hanging the towel and having it get a mildew smell in the week before he used that bathroom again. Now he uses the Turkish towels exclusively and they dry out completely within an hour of use. No risk of mildew! (Yes, I would prefer he just remember to wash the towels, but this is progress.)

I will say I've become kind of obsessed with turkish towels and between the resort box towel, the regular box towel and some I bought on Amazon, the reg box towel (the kind you'll get with this code) is the least soft. It's awesome and absorbent, but not really a comfy towel to wrap up in. That's why I'm on the fence about using the code. I think there are better versions out there for not too much money. The one I got on amazon was less than $20 and it's my favorite.


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 31, 2014)

So I just submitted my post and saw some of my words were underlined in blue. I clicked on them and they took me to advertisements related to those words. That is soooo creepy. I never noticed that before. It almost looks like I out a link in or something, but I absolutely did not! Creepy.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 31, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> So I just submitted my post and saw some of my words were underlined in blue. I clicked on them and they took me to advertisements related to those words. That is soooo creepy. I never noticed that before. It almost looks like I out a link in or something, but I absolutely did not! Creepy.


I hate it, too.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 31, 2014)

Those towels sound awesome for hair especially! I think I need to start using mine!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 31, 2014)

If anyone is interested Popsugar Must Have is doing a flash sale of the Michael Stars hat (July box) on their website with free shipping. I was hoping that a Fall Style Box would have been up, but not yet.


----------



## TracyT (Jul 31, 2014)

What's the last day to sign up? Any discount codes? TIA. I always look at PSMH and am never sure.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 31, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I was wondering how people are using their towels. I actually haven't used mine yet as I don't go to the beach or go on picnics on a regular basis.


I had put mine on my trade list thinking it would be an easy trade item. Now with that code I don't think it will ever trade, so I'm debating on actually washing it and trying it.... we'll see...


----------



## wurly (Jul 31, 2014)

A stupid question, so please bear with me. I just achieved "influencer" status, and my next box says "August", but the billing also says "August". Does this mean I'll be charged for August, or does this mean I'll get August, September and October free, and then get charged for November? It seems to me that I'll be charged for August. I'm confused. Thanks for any light you can shed on this issue.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 31, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I use mine specifically for my hair. It is super absorbent and since there are no "fibers" to rough up the hair shaft it does not leave my hair frizzy when it air dries. I love it!


This is genius! I'll have to try using mine that way!


----------



## nikkicorleone (Jul 31, 2014)

Tomorrow is the 1st of the month........... Let's see if we can get any spoilers LOL.

:lol:


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 31, 2014)

Any other promo codes other than REFER5?


----------



## Kyleyz (Jul 31, 2014)

Did you all see the PSMH Facebook announcement that 10 subscibers will win Eva NYC hair styling tools? I would do a screen grab but I'm lazy


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 31, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Any other promo codes other than REFER5?


There's a gwp code out there for a Turkish towel- not allowed to post bc it's on a blogger site. Very easy to find- hope this helps you Zadi


----------



## flynt (Jul 31, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> I will say I've become kind of obsessed with turkish towels and between the resort box towel, the regular box towel and some I bought on Amazon, the reg box towel (the kind you'll get with this code) is the least soft. It's awesome and absorbent, but not really a comfy towel to wrap up in. That's why I'm on the fence about using the code. I think there are better versions out there for not too much money. The one I got on amazon was less than $20 and it's my favorite.


I got the turkish towel from the resort box but not the regular box towel.  I love the one I got and have been thinking about getting more but that brand is pretty pricey.  How does the amazon one you bought compare and could you provide a link?

I'm also on the fence about resubbing.  I quit earlier this year just because I needed to cut down on stuff.  Buuuuuuut this month is my birthday and I would like another turkish towel.  But then it might be better to just buy a turkish towel by itself.


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 31, 2014)

I was meh about the towel but actually love it for my hair. You can tie your hair up turban style and it's great for helping it dry while you do your makeup. 

Plus it's so thin that you can easily wrap your hair up in it and tie it up off your face. 

It's my favorite for drying my hair with as well.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm obsessed with Turkish towels now!! I got a couple with a living social deal - the bright colors are super fun &amp; they look so cute on a lawn chair. I even got a couple monogrammed maybe a step too far but it makes me happy


----------



## Janice Marie (Aug 1, 2014)

I signed up for this one for the first time (and this is my first post on here).  I used the $10 off code and it worked!  The towel looks nice as well.  I hope the box meets my expectations, the last one wasn't interesting to me but some did look great - thanks for the code!


----------



## LadyManah (Aug 1, 2014)

wurly said:


> A stupid question, so please bear with me. I just achieved "influencer" status, and my next box says "August", but the billing also says "August". Does this mean I'll be charged for August, or does this mean I'll get August, September and October free, and then get charged for November? It seems to me that I'll be charged for August. I'm confused. Thanks for any light you can shed on this issue.


You should get August for free. It said that for me whenever I reached that status, but my next boxes were free. It'll just have some "prepaid" message, or something similar, next to the box once they process them for August.


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 1, 2014)

flynt said:


> I got the turkish towel from the resort box but not the regular box towel.  I love the one I got and have been thinking about getting more but that brand is pretty pricey.  How does the amazon one you bought compare and could you provide a link?
> 
> I'm also on the fence about resubbing.  I quit earlier this year just because I needed to cut down on stuff.  Buuuuuuut this month is my birthday and I would like another turkish towel.  But then it might be better to just buy a turkish towel by itself.


So all this talk of towels has me thinking that I would actually like another towel in my Aug box. I got the Turkish towel in the resort box and also the reg box towel a few months ago but I was thinking it would be great to have one of those microfiber Hair Genie towels. The kind that are super absorbent and small and you can easily pack for vacations. I used to have one but left it at my exes place and I'm sure it is long gone....Anywho, they are like $8-$10 at CVS but I would love to get one in my box!


----------



## artlover613 (Aug 2, 2014)

August is processing. I'm anxious for someone to get their box.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 3, 2014)

Mine is processing, too!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 3, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I was wondering how people are using their towels. I actually haven't used mine yet as I don't go to the beach or go on picnics on a regular basis.


I use it as a bath towel, and I don't like to use my other towels anymore.


----------



## Monica Sue (Aug 4, 2014)

I asked on fb if this is the anniversary box and they said they dont want to spoil any surprises...


----------



## Permission2Sin (Aug 4, 2014)

Mine says processing under shipped on and under tracking number... and i never got the email saying the box shipped so I hope they update it soon, it takes a ridiculous 10 days to ship to me so I hope they send it to me soon!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 4, 2014)

mine was billed and processing too


----------



## nicepenguins (Aug 4, 2014)

They mentioned the hair product brand, Eva, on their twitter. Wonder if well get a product from them this month since there's a lot of promotion. Would like their hair mask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkicorleone (Aug 4, 2014)

I seen that email from PS that you could be entered to win Eva NYC Hairtools if you're a subscriber so probably a product will be from them in the box. Or maybe as an extra.

I, for one, got an Eva Hair prod in my Ipsy bag before, I wasn't too impressed with it. Also, I heard that they had a RIDICULOUS MARK-UP online for the prods when they Ipsy coupon code came out. Not a fan of that. Either way, more ways to tame my mane, is great for me. Let's just hope they treat PS with more courtesy.

I'm also one of those who is hyping the box up to be the anniversary box, I know I shouldn't, but it's so much fun just THINKING about we're getting this month.

Too excited over here.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello everyone! So excited about the upcoming PS box. I do believe it's their Anniversary box, and agree with nikkicorleone...an Eva NYC will probably be in the box. I'm going BIG...so I have high hopes for a Hair styling TOOL/gift card to be in every box! :lol:  Just a hunch...but a girl could wish!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Aug 5, 2014)

Shipped! 3.8 lbs...


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 5, 2014)

Kerryliz said:


> Shipped! 3.8 lbs...


Nice!! I'm super excited for this month since I didn't get last months! I'm feeling a lack of PopSugar in my life!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 5, 2014)

Just looked back at my order history. I was subscriber # 492 for the July 2012 box. It shipped late in July.

So they called it a July box in my billing history but it was probably closer to being an August box, right? 

Anyway, either late July or August is their anniversary month because I was a charter subscriber.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 5, 2014)

I am dying to find out what is in this box and if I NEED it in my life!  Someone please post pics ASAP!!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 5, 2014)

I wonder if one of us will be the lucky one to get the hairdryer in our box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Aug 5, 2014)

Kerryliz said:


> Shipped! 3.8 lbs...


That's pretty heavy. Here's high hopes!!

P.s. I was thinking it would be awesome if they included a Tieks giftcard. Seems like the right product for the target demographic. They look so cute but I have never tried them because I can't try them in a store. Getting a giftcard would push me to try them and I have a feeling I would love them and buy more.


----------



## feverof103 (Aug 5, 2014)

I flat out adore Tieks. I'm on my feet a ton at work and these are the only flats that don't make my feet ache.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 5, 2014)

feverof103 said:


> I flat out adore Tieks. I'm on my feet a ton at work and these are the only flats that don't make my feet ache.


That's good to hear. I'm pretty tempted to try them. Are they durable? I go through my flats like crazy since I live in NYC.


----------



## Kyleyz (Aug 5, 2014)

Mine's 3.7 pounds shipping from Gilroy instead of NY this time.  Rats, that way takes forever to get to MI...


----------



## Padawan (Aug 5, 2014)

Mine initiated out of Gilroy, no estimated arrival date yet. It weighs 3.7 pounds. I used the coupon to get the free Turkish towel, so I hope they remembered to put it in there, since it seems to weigh the same as everyone else who has posted so far.


----------



## CaliMel (Aug 5, 2014)

3.8 lbs here. Pretty sure that means I didn't get a hairdryer lol. 

Ah well.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 5, 2014)

CaliMel said:


> 3.8 lbs here. Pretty sure that means I didn't get a hairdryer lol.
> 
> Ah well.


I forgot about that part!

I'm sure it's a great box regardless!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 5, 2014)

Wow, wondering what they've sent us for that weight? I don't think I've ever had a 3 lb PSMH box.. I have had Memeboxes that weighed that much and they were packed FULL of great products.

I've also had several food boxes that were that heavy, but it was back in the era of now-gone Foodzie boxes.


----------



## AMaas (Aug 5, 2014)

JenTX said:


> P.s. I was thinking it would be awesome if they included a Tieks giftcard. Seems like the right product for the target demographic. They look so cute but I have never tried them because I can't try them in a store. Getting a giftcard would push me to try them and I have a feeling I would love them and buy more.


Another brand of flats that are slightly less pricey than Tieks is Yosi Samra. I just bought a pair and I LOVE them! Joyus carries several colors.

https://www.joyus.com/search?searchTerms=Samra


----------



## Monica Sue (Aug 5, 2014)

my information was sent to fed ex from NY and 3.8 lbs


----------



## Imberis (Aug 6, 2014)

Mine initiated at 3.7 lbs (and I'm supposed to be getting the towel, too). Excited!


----------



## I'm so addicted (Aug 6, 2014)

I shiped!! Well almost. I went through the back door and it's started. 3.7 out of gilroy.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 6, 2014)

AMaas said:


> Another brand of flats that are slightly less pricey than Tieks is Yosi Samra. I just bought a pair and I LOVE them! Joyus carries several colors. https://www.joyus.com/search?searchTerms=Samra


I was thinking more of Tieks since they aren't in any store to try on. Thus, I feel getting to try them through a box would be. lol and low risk. I do second you on Yosi Samra being good. I've tried them on several times in multiple stores. Never actually bought them though - but I'm really picky about flats... Especially ballet flats - I don't like them to completely cover my toes - I prefer a little "toe cleavage." I think that's the reason I haven't bought Yosi Samras.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 6, 2014)

If a lot of boxes have shipped already, I have to assume we will have spoilers before the weekend. Someone who subs to this box must live near the shipping hub, right?


----------



## Kerryliz (Aug 6, 2014)

JenTX said:


> If a lot of boxes have shipped already, I have to assume we will have spoilers before the weekend. Someone who subs to this box must live near the shipping hub, right?


Mine usually takes two days to get to me once it ships.. so far it's only "initiated" so I'm thinking I'll get it Saturday. That being said I'm NEVER the first to get mine... so somebody will probably have spoilers tomorrow or Friday!!


----------



## CaliMel (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm hoping so! I love my turkish towel from the other one.


----------



## maenad25 (Aug 6, 2014)

MIne also initiated out of Gilroy at 3.7 lbs.  Once it actually ships, it usually take 3-4 days to get to me.  I'm sure there will be spoilers before then. I would love to get some sort of shoe!  Did they ask for our shoe size when we subscribed? I can't remember.

I find that I don't necessarily like heavier boxes because it usually means a heavy full-sized product like bath gel or something. Remember, jewelry is very light!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 6, 2014)

Bath gel--I would love that!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 6, 2014)

Just a reminder, the June box was 3.8 lbs and it had that large hard cover book in it.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 6, 2014)

It could be like you said a book or a candle maybe..


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 6, 2014)

Ooohh, I'd love a candle!  I don't care that it's summer, I burn them anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mines initiated at 3.7lbs from Gilroy.  I did not get the towel.  The towel is pretty light but I wonder if they are shipping separately, it seems like it would weigh more than an ounce...  Of course I think the shipping weights are sometimes pretty arbitrary so maybe it's not a big enough weight difference for them to distinguish between and just slapped the same label on them all.


----------



## maenad25 (Aug 6, 2014)

@Saffyra  Hmmm. I hadn't thought about that. I DID get the towel and mine was the same weight as yours.


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 6, 2014)

I was away from PS for a little bit (more like a hot minute) and re- subbed for August....jumping right back into stalking mode. Funny how that happens. Anyhow, after scouring IG for tags... I am wondering if we will get a candle because I saw that Voluspa's crane flower candle made it onto the PS Australia Beauty Awards.

Another possibility is something from Joss &amp; Main? One of their photos says "we've teamed up with popsugar to help you plan the perfect summer bash! you don't want to miss this sale." I also seem to remember seeing J&amp;M post some other various things for PS Home.... maybe there will be some sort of discount code for their site?


----------



## Megan Langer (Aug 6, 2014)

Waiting is so hard. I feel like the boxes have been really good lately. If I haven't loved an item at the very least I have gotten good use of them or been able to swap them easily. I think being able to swap has been a bad influence on me because I am spending so much money on the boxes.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like it better when there are spoilers. Please post ASAP!!


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 6, 2014)

JenTX said:


> If a lot of boxes have shipped already, I have to assume we will have spoilers before the weekend. Someone who subs to this box must live near the shipping hub, right?


I live about a 3 drive from Gilroy. It usually takes 2 days to get to me once it has shipped. Fingers crossed.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 6, 2014)

Heads Up Ladies- PSMH fall limited edition box is now available for purchase!


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 6, 2014)

My box shipped from NY this month. Hooray! It comes so much faster from there!

I also ordered the Fall Special Edition. I wonder if they will do a Neiman Marcus box again this year? That was SO MUCH FUN!


----------



## nicepenguins (Aug 6, 2014)

Just bought the LE box! Yay!


----------



## camel11 (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm trying to resist! I wasn't into anything from the last fall box... and I realize I end up not using much from these boxes.  HOWEVER, the resort box was amazing for me (I'm wearing two stacks of the bracelets now!).  I wish there could be a great spoiler like there was for that....


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 6, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Heads Up Ladies- PSMH fall limited edition box is now available for purchase!


Woot! Thank you! I (generally) love the LE boxes. Totally ordered it. YAY!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 6, 2014)

I am definitely ordering the fall box. I really loved last falls box. Use the bag all the time


----------



## Kerryliz (Aug 6, 2014)

OooOOOooo my box was picked up... that means it should arrive on FRIDAY!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 6, 2014)

Warning people who are just thinking about the fall box...it's doing that thing where you type in a code just to see if it works and then the next thing you know, you just bought the box.  I was going to get it anyway so I wasn't super offended but this is not the first time PSMH did this to me.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 6, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Warning people who are just thinking about the fall box...it's doing that thing where you type in a code just to see if it works and then the next thing you know, you just bought the box.  I was going to get it anyway so I wasn't super offended but this is not the first time PSMH did this to me.


did a code work


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 6, 2014)

Whoop a fall box. We'll def need a new thread for it....maybe there is one already?  Looks like have 3,000+ boxes for sale.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 6, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Whoop a fall box. We'll def need a new thread for it....maybe there is one already? Looks like have 3,000+ boxes for sale.


There is a fall box thread going.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fairytale113 (Aug 6, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Whoop a fall box. We'll def need a new thread for it....maybe there is one already? Looks like have 3,000+ boxes for sale.[/]
> 
> Wow!! That's a lot of boxes!! Hopefully they put out a spoiler soon.


----------



## pbpink (Aug 6, 2014)

for the fall LE, there looks to be a clutch in her hands and a ring on, looked on PS Facebook for august or fall LE pics and all PSMH said was their lips were sealed, no spoilers


----------



## JenTX (Aug 6, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> I was away from PS for a little bit (more like a hot minute) and re- subbed for August....jumping right back into stalking mode. Funny how that happens. Anyhow, after scouring IG for tags... I am wondering if we will get a candle because I saw that Voluspa's crane flower candle made it onto the PS Australia Beauty Awards.
> 
> Another possibility is something from Joss &amp; Main? One of their photos says "we've teamed up with popsugar to help you plan the perfect summer bash! you don't want to miss this sale." I also seem to remember seeing J&amp;M post some other various things for PS Home.... maybe there will be some sort of discount code for their site?


I would love a Joss &amp; Main gift card!!

I don't see myself buying the LE box without a spoiler or code...


----------



## Lisa80 (Aug 6, 2014)

My box still says processing. For those that already know the weight of your box is that because you already got your tracking number?


----------



## Coley2277 (Aug 6, 2014)

This is going to be my first box. I am super excited. I see so many others boxes have already shipped I sure hope mine does soon as well. It says proccessing still.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Aug 6, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> My box still says processing. For those that already know the weight of your box is that because you already got your tracking number?


u have to take your subscription # go to fedex and track by reference. Use your zip and united states and bam it should come up and at the bottom you can see the wait.. hth.


----------



## Lisa80 (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm so addicted said:


> u have to take your subscription # go to fedex and track by reference. Use your zip and united states and bam it should come up and at the bottom you can see the wait.. hth.


Thank you! It worked; 3.7 lbs...out of California...the waiting is the worst part


----------



## Mommy Subs (Aug 6, 2014)

Mine seems really weird this month. I tracked my package and it is coming from NY. This is the first time it has done that and is especially odd because I live on the West Coast!


----------



## AmryAnn (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm so addicted said:


> u have to take your subscription # go to fedex and track by reference. Use your zip and united states and bam it should come up and at the bottom you can see the wait.. hth.


Awesome.  I had no idea you could this.  Thanks!  Mine's coming in at 3.7 from Gilroy CA.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 7, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Just a reminder, the June box was 3.8 lbs and it had that large hard cover book in it.


I LOVED that book!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 7, 2014)

OK, my order says " Processing", and they charged me on Aug.4th. 

When did those of you who have a shipping number get charged?


----------



## crowsgirl15 (Aug 7, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> OK, my order says " Processing", and they charged me on Aug.4th.
> 
> When did those of you who have a shipping number get charged?


I believe that many of the people posting about their boxes being shipped are using the backdoor shipping method. Mine has been shipped according to that, but still says processing on the site.


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 7, 2014)

pbpink said:


> for the fall LE, there looks to be a clutch in her hands and a ring on, looked on PS Facebook for august or fall LE pics and all PSMH said was their lips were sealed, no spoilers


What is the deal with the clutches in all these boxes?! We don't need more clutches.


----------



## Kerryliz (Aug 7, 2014)

Eee!! My Box is out for delivery but I won't be home until 6!!! (This is record time... it was just picked up yesterday!)


----------



## Megan Langer (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm so addicted said:


> u have to take your subscription # go to fedex and track by reference. Use your zip and united states and bam it should come up and at the bottom you can see the wait.. hth.


This is genius! Thanks for sharing. I just tracked mine and I ordered two to get the free towels, we leave next Wednesday for a beach trip for my son's birthday and of course delivery date says Thursday. I was  hoping they would come before we left.


----------



## Megan Langer (Aug 7, 2014)

Kerryliz said:


> Eee!! My Box is out for delivery but I won't be home until 6!!! (This is record time... it was just picked up yesterday!)


OMG!!! Please share photos.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Aug 7, 2014)

Kerryliz said:


> Eee!! My Box is out for delivery but I won't be home until 6!!! (This is record time... it was just picked up yesterday!)


Yay! Was hoping to see some spoilers today.


----------



## JenniferV (Aug 7, 2014)

On Instagram




And my thoughts on the items:
~Goodbyn Small Meal Box ($10.50) + Goodbyn Dipper ($1.49)
~PaddayWax Ocean Salt Candle ($10)
~Lollia At Last No.17 Perfumed Shower Gel ($22)
~Bite Beauty Cinnamon Lip Plumping Oil ($22)
~Kendra Scott Elle Earrings ($52)
~ThinkThin Protein Bar ($2)
~The Mason Jar Cookie Company Festive Celebrate Cookie Mix ($12.99)


----------



## OiiO (Aug 7, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> On Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lollia AND Bite Beauty? Omg I can't believe it's real! This is an amazing box!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 7, 2014)

SUPER EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :sunshine:


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 7, 2014)

Kerryliz said:


> Eee!! My Box is out for delivery but I won't be home until 6!!! (This is record time... it was just picked up yesterday!)


AMAZING! My day is starting off stinky, so now knowing I will get to see the goods tonight has brightened it!


----------



## Melissa.Sue (Aug 7, 2014)

This box looks awesome! I am hoping there will be color variations with the earrings though...


----------



## mvangundy (Aug 7, 2014)

Looks like an amazing box, buuuuut not sad that I didn't get it, ONLY because I have gauged ears and couldn't use the high priced item.  But love everything else!


----------



## kannikasuki (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm so excited! I don't have pierced ears, but I have been considering getting them again and this might push me over the edge. I am wondering if they'll have an alternative piece for those without pierced ears (that was a question I was asked when I signed up). But I won't be upset if I get the earrings anyway.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 7, 2014)

Spoiler on IG, ya'll!

ha, I was a little late!


----------



## kannikasuki (Aug 7, 2014)

Here's another one! Looks like no variation so far.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Aug 7, 2014)

I love Bite Beauty!! And I'm excited about the earrings, regardless of the color. Now if only my box would ship...


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 7, 2014)

Looks like different earring colors--I like them both!


----------



## nicepenguins (Aug 7, 2014)

Will be updating my trades with the earrings when I get my box but I am soooo excited for everything else. The other items look amazing.

And even though I don't have pierced ears I am 100% happy with PS. I've subbed since January 2013 and this is the first and only pair I've gotten so that's not bad at all in terms of percentages when you consider that the items are totally random.


----------



## artlover613 (Aug 7, 2014)

Can I just say I am jumping up and down?!?! Yippee!!

This box is awesome for me AND my college age daughter so I just ordered a second (getting the free towel) and will send her off to her Sophomore year with some of her favorite items AND the earrings she asked for last Christmas but I didn't get.

Now, although PS confirmed the towel, they didn't confirm I will get the 'earlier box' yet. Fingers crossed!

EDIT: the email states August box! Yay!


----------



## Megan Langer (Aug 7, 2014)

WOW! Awesome box. I wonder how many different colors of the earrings will ship? I bought multiple boxes hoping for a great box and it is! I am sure the earrings will be an easy swap too if I get the same color. The cookies look fun! I don't eat sweets but I have three little kids that will LOVE these yeah for extra boxes. Shower gels looks great too. The only things I think I will swap are the lip product and maybe the food container, I am so in love with the bentgo product I received from PS I bought extras and use them daily. Yeah so excited for this!! Plus I received two towels free. So happy with this month!

I received Kendra Scott jewelry last Christmas, I wasn't familiar with her until then, anyways it looks like the earrings are the same or similar style wonder if there is any chance I would get the matching color??


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 7, 2014)

This box is amazing... cant wait to get mine.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 7, 2014)

Great box! I typically wear small e.arrings so I doubt I'll wear these, but I'll give them a try! Love everything else though. That c.ookie mix is too cute!

Edited to remove weird advertising. Ick.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 7, 2014)

Super fun box!

Of course I am most interested in the Bite and Lollia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is making me want to go purchase the Fall LE.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))

(like I needed a reason!)

Thanks so much for posting the spoilers.....


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm so excited for my box!  Super happy that I re-subscribed for this!  I had cancelled (because MOH in *3* upcoming weddings isn't very budget friendly) but I re-subbed because I decided that I needed a little something for myself. :wub:

Plus, sometimes items in these boxes have great gifting potential!  IF I don't end up making those cookies I can add them to the gift for the first wedding, since it totally fits with her theme!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LabiosRojos (Aug 7, 2014)

:santa: :luv: :mussical: :smilehappyyes: :laughing: :w00t: :sunshine: !!!


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 7, 2014)

Sold. May have cost an extra $5 (I used a $5 discount vs. the $10 that was out earlier) but worth it to be sure I'd like it.


----------



## bubblyinthemorning (Aug 7, 2014)

I almost want to buy a second box now!  Does anyone know if the turkish towel promo is still on?


----------



## maenad25 (Aug 7, 2014)

LOVE IT!!! Can't wait to get mine!  Thanks for everyone who posted spoilers!


----------



## bubbalou33 (Aug 7, 2014)

bubblyinthemorning said:


> I almost want to buy a second box now! Does anyone know if the turkish towel promo is still on?


Liz posted a spoiler on her blog and at the end mentioned using the code for the towel. So I would believe that they are still available.


----------



## Laurlaur (Aug 7, 2014)

The box looks really cute, and I think the turkish towel is super cute. But do I NEED this? no.. but I want it.  The struggles that are going on in my head right now  :angry:


----------



## lauren2828 (Aug 7, 2014)

Kinda bummed that highest value item is the earrings because I won't be able to use them. I'm happy for all you ladies who love this box. I guess I'll be off to the trade boards to find a good home for the earrings!


----------



## nikkicorleone (Aug 7, 2014)

When I looked at the thumbnail for the spoilers, I was like, oh great, a box of crap (opinion).

But I looked at every item thoroughly, I'm pretty excited for the box.

The tupperware container is going to be great for me since school is starting up again in a couple of weeks. The wax candle is actually pretty funny for me to get because I was at bath&amp;body yesterday and wanted a candle, LOL. The Shower gel, if the scent is up to my liking, I will keep, if not, gifting away. Bite Beauty, I don't like the shade, but it is worth trying and if not, it's still going in my drawer of lip products. You never know when you'll need a certain color out of nowhere! Earrings... depending if there ARE color variations, I might keep. I'd love them in an Ivory or Black color, but if it's that purple, I know exactly who to gift to. Protein bar, of course I will eat. The cookie jar I do want to use, but most likely will gift to one of my aunts.

I like the box.

I do want the FALL STYLE LE box but i JUST subscribed to Nina Garcia Quarterly and now I'm stuck!!!!!! I don't know if I want Nina Garcia or the Fall box )))):


----------



## Megan Langer (Aug 7, 2014)

Has any found any variations in the color of the earrings? Also for anyone that has the box, does it tell you what color you received.  Someone posted they has theirs and the color was a blue or purple that was super pale and slightly translucent. I can't find the color online. Maybe a special color just for the boxes?


----------



## Baublesntreats (Aug 7, 2014)

Just got my shipping notification! I didn't bother to track by reference this month, but I'm actually glad I didn't because it looks like I'll get my box tomorrow! What a nice surprise! I'll post pics when I have them


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 7, 2014)

I can't use the high-priced item, and I put that in my preferences. It's not a big deal, but I'll ask for a replacement item in case it's an option. 



Spoiler



I still expect to love the box. Lollia is one of my favourite brands, and I love candles. I'm so excited about the cookie mix too!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 7, 2014)

Well, I ordered my first pop sugar box!! The free towel drew me in and I love that candle, the bite beauty, food container and I hope I get aqua colored earrings!

I will bring the cookie mix with me on my vacation and make cookies with my nieces!!


----------



## Lisa80 (Aug 7, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> I can't use the high-priced item, and I put that in my preferences. It's not a big deal, but I'll ask for a replacement item in case it's an option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think preferences are taken in consideration at all because none of these boxes are customized but let us know if asking for a replacement is an option. I can't use the earrings either.


----------



## crowsgirl15 (Aug 7, 2014)

I just tracked with the backdoor method and two shipments showed up...I only ordered one (unless you count the Fall LE box...), and was only charged for one...anyone ever have this happen?


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 7, 2014)

.


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 7, 2014)

crowsgirl15 said:


> I just tracked with the backdoor method and two shipments showed up...I only ordered one (unless you count the Fall LE box...), and was only charged for one...anyone ever have this happen?


Did you order the towel? Maybe they are shipping in 2 separate packages? Or maybe you won the hair tools and they are sending that separate! Is the weight the same?


----------



## crowsgirl15 (Aug 7, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Did you order the towel? Maybe they are shipping in 2 separate packages? Or maybe you won the hair tools and they are sending that separate! Is the weight the same?


I did not order the towel...one of the weights is 3.7 and the other is 3.8, but they were initiated 2 days apart. I'm assuming it's just an error...but I'll totally take two boxes or the hair tools if they want to send me an extra! LOL


----------



## JenTX (Aug 7, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> On Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really excited for this box!! The earrings make it totally worth it to me. I''m not that thrilled about the Bite product being a plumper but I'm sure I can trade that. All in all a good box.


----------



## Padawan (Aug 7, 2014)

At first I felt a little disappointed, because those earrings are totally not my style, and they look heavy, and my earlobes are too sensitive for heavy earrings. Womp Womp! 

Then I took a closer look at the other items and I think I love them! I have never tried any of those brands, and I love candles and lip plumpers. Hopefully the shower gel smells nice, the scent certainly *sounds* nice from the description on the website. The lunch box looks nice, I just hope it has a nice seal. I am trying to eat more healthy foods, and this would help me out since I can take it on-the-go and fill it with good food. I just hope it wouldn't leak all over my bag!

I don't know if I qualify to do the swap thing here on MUT (I know you have to have a certain amount of posts), but once I do, those earrings will probably be up for grabs. Since I used to code to get the towel as well, I feel like this box is worth the money to try all those new brands. Hooray!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 7, 2014)

mvangundy said:


> Looks like an amazing box, buuuuut not sad that I didn't get it, ONLY because I have gauged ears and couldn't use the high priced item.  But love everything else!


I have gauged ears as well, but I always wear earrings! These look like they're fishhooks and not studs, so I just put in whatever plug I'm wearing and then slide the fishhook through underneath the plug. I've even worn fishhooks with my plugs out of my ears LOL. I used to have huge gauges but they've shrunk down to about a 00, but it worked with larger ones too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 7, 2014)

Ugh Ok I am IN LOVE with this box!! Other than the cookie mix, which will make a great gift! I'm unfortunately not allowed to have cookies for a little while since I had tummy surgery.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 7, 2014)

You guys are all so positive about this box. The people on the MSA comments were not so happy. Personally, I was hoping for more of a Wow factor since I thought it would be an anniversary box. I ended up ordering two before the towel code came out, so atleast I didn't order a third with the code. All in all, I'm definitely pleased to get one box, but I should have been less of an impulse buyer and not gone for two. Luckily, I can always gift and swap. I usually don't wear earrings, but if I get any color other than purple I'm excited to try them. Also, I'm very happy that they included a lip product instead of more eye product. Definitely worth the price of one box.


----------



## Janice Marie (Aug 7, 2014)

Hmmm... I haven't even gotten a tracking number yet.  First time subscribed.  I'm not sure if I would make the cookies, I don't like protein bars (allergy) and I said no to gold jewelry.   Maybe I'll get silver earrings?  The candle looks nice, can always use a new candle.  And shower gel.  The meal boxes are nice.  I was hoping for like a floral hobo bag or something.  Oh well it'll still get used for $30 but now I know I'm not spending the $100 for fall.  Is it normal for your box to have NOT shipped by this time?


----------



## Imberis (Aug 7, 2014)

I like this box! The earrings aren't really my style, but maybe I'll like them better on. Other than that, it's all stuff that I'll actually use.


----------



## crowsgirl15 (Aug 7, 2014)

LAmourToujours said:


> Hmmm... I haven't even gotten a tracking number yet.  First time subscribed.  I'm not sure if I would make the cookies, I don't like protein bars (allergy) and I said no to gold jewelry.   Maybe I'll get silver earrings?  The candle looks nice, can always use a new candle.  And shower gel.  The meal boxes are nice.  I was hoping for like a floral hobo bag or something.  Oh well it'll still get used for $30 but now I know I'm not spending the $100 for fall.  Is it normal for your box to have NOT shipped by this time?


I have not received a shipping e-mail yet either. Sometimes you can get your shipping through the backdoor method - put the subscription number from your account page into the "track by reference" option on fedex.com!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Well, I ordered my first pop sugar box!! The free towel drew me in and I love that candle, the bite beauty, food container and I hope I get aqua colored earrings!
> 
> I will bring the cookie mix with me on my vacation and make cookies with my nieces!!


You will like PS. It's a really fun sub and a nice diversion from Memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm so happy for this box!  I want it ALL!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 7, 2014)

lauren2828 said:


> Kinda bummed that highest value item is the earrings because I won't be able to use them. I'm happy for all you ladies who love this box. I guess I'll be off to the trade boards to find a good home for the earrings!


They would make someone I great xmas or maybe birthday gift.


----------



## LooseSeal (Aug 7, 2014)

Yay, so happy with this box. I looooove Bite so they pretty much had me there. Now to decide whether to get the Fall LE box or not. I didn't like the summer one, but I would have been totally happy with last fall's.


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 7, 2014)

ZOMG! I love this box! So happy I resubbed &amp; I love Kendra Scott. My boyfriend got me one her necklaces (which is very similar to the earrings) for Christmas! Yay!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 7, 2014)

I have wanted something from Kendra Scott I see all her stuff in Nordsrom and had admired it. I thought they were to expensive so I am so happy to see something in this box    yay


----------



## AmryAnn (Aug 7, 2014)

Super excited about this box. :wub:   I can see myself using and enjoying every single item in it which is rare.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Makes me wanna order a second one for my daughter... -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kkrn83 (Aug 7, 2014)

So excited about everything in this box. I was pretty dissapointed with the last box, so this totally makes up for it! I just bought a pair of Kendra Scott earrings last weekend and love them, so I am thrilled to get another pair.


----------



## jackieee (Aug 7, 2014)

Hmm...I think I'll use everything in this box, so I'm happy! Wish the earrings were in a different color (I think they're purple?), but I'm sure I'll be able to find something to wear them with.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 7, 2014)

jackieee said:


> Hmm...I think I'll use everything in this box, so I'm happy! Wish the earrings were in a different color (I think they're purple?), but I'm sure I'll be able to find something to wear them with.


I know what earings they are and they do come in different colors.  I have also seen them in 2 different sizes. I hope they send us the smaller ones. The mystic irridencent one is my favorite.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 7, 2014)

crowsgirl15 said:


> I just tracked with the backdoor method and two shipments showed up...I only ordered one (unless you count the Fall LE box...), and was only charged for one...anyone ever have this happen?


I've had it happen, last month actually. The one box fell off the shipping page eventually. However, if you did win the hair tools, I would be excited for you. Good Luck.


----------



## sylarana (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm not very excited for this one. Those earrings look a lot like my daughter's Sophia the First clip-ons. I guess I can give them to her, but by the time her ears are pierced, she's probably grown out of them. No way I'd ever wear them ...

The rest seems ok ..


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm loving this box! I don't wear gold but the earrings are so cute I may have to make an exception. I think I'll order my mom a box too. I sent her the Summer FFF I had a free code for and she loved it and this one blows that box out of the water. It's shaping up to be a wonderful day, one of my good friends just came back from six months overseas, two football games are on tonight* (four if you count the replay of the Hall of Fame Game and the later showing of the Sea/Den game), I have several packages to grab from my building's package room, the weather is gorgeous and tomorrow is Friday.

I feel like I should be jamming to SOUL SYSTEM's It's Gonna Be A Lovely Day (totally showing my age  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )




*on TV tonight


----------



## amdoerr (Aug 7, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> Yay, so happy with this box. I looooove Bite so they pretty much had me there. Now to decide whether to get the Fall LE box or not. I didn't like the summer one, but I would have been totally happy with last fall's.


Doooooo it! You know you want that special edition box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 7, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> I've had it happen, last month actually. The one box fell off the shipping page eventually. However, if you did win the hair tools, I would be excited for you. Good Luck.


This happened to me and I got two boxes! I was so confused but I was only charged once  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm hunting Instagram for variations...  I'm thinking the earrings, candle and color of the Bite might have some options... Maybe?

Okay, not on the Bite, that's an exclusive color for Popsugar.  Both earrings I saw were clear/white stones.


----------



## Nicole Ashley (Aug 7, 2014)

I just got my box and I got the slate grey color earrings. There's also a 20% off your next Kendra Scott purchase coupon. The lip gloss was missing so hopefully they are able to send me one.


----------



## Padawan (Aug 7, 2014)

Wait a minute ... the cookie mix from the MASON JAR cookie company doesn't actually come in a mason jar? I'm a bit flummoxed by this.


----------



## Nicole Ashley (Aug 7, 2014)

No :-( it's in a pouch that looks like a mason jar


----------



## MET (Aug 7, 2014)

I received mine this afternoon and had the exact same earrings as Nicole. The earrings are light and even though I won't use them I love this box!  The only variation from what I have seen is the container - mine is a deep purple.


----------



## flynt (Aug 7, 2014)

The earrings look like they'd make a nice pendant for a necklace if you don't wear earrings.  All you'd need is a jump ring and a chain.  Remove the earring wire and attach a jump ring through the circle part at top and then string the chain through the jump ring.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh, bummer about the pouch.  I love Mason jars!

So far all the earrings I've seen have been those white stones.  I like them and wouldn't mind getting that color at all.


----------



## flynt (Aug 7, 2014)

Also this is the most tempting popsugar box since I quit.  It's full of things I want but have enough of already like the shower gel, candle, lunch box, and lip product.  I still haven't used the body wash from last August yet :/


----------



## Janice Marie (Aug 7, 2014)

crowsgirl15 said:


> I have not received a shipping e-mail yet either. Sometimes you can get your shipping through the backdoor method - put the subscription number from your account page into the "track by reference" option on fedex.com!


I was able to find it this way too! Thank you! Mine weighs 3.8 lbs and expected next Thursday - shipped yesterday - seems long but ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## I'm so addicted (Aug 7, 2014)

Padawan said:


> Wait a minute ... the cookie mix from the MASON JAR cookie company doesn't actually come in a mason jar? I'm a bit flummoxed by this.


wtf!! Being that I'm allergic to this is was going to set it out in my baking center and have it look all cute but.... not in a puch.. ewwwww. Come on...


----------



## Padawan (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm so addicted said:


> wtf!! Being that I'm allergic to this is was going to set it out in my baking center and have it look all cute but.... not in a puch.. ewwwww. Come on...


I KNOW, right? Now I am wondering why it weighs 3.7 lbs if it's just a plastic pouch. I thought the weight came from the candle and the mason jar.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 7, 2014)

nicole ashley said:


> image.jpg
> 
> I just got my box and I got the slate grey color earrings. There's also a 20% off your next Kendra Scott purchase coupon. The lip gloss was missing so hopefully they are able to send me one.


oh I hope I get the grey earrings - those are beautiful


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 7, 2014)

nicole ashley said:


> image.jpg
> 
> I just got my box and I got the slate grey color earrings. There's also a 20% off your next Kendra Scott purchase coupon. The lip gloss was missing so hopefully they are able to send me one.


I got the same box w/ the same variations.

I ws surprised about the cookie mix pouch as well. That thing really photographs like it's a jar!


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 7, 2014)

WOW!!!! This is a great box! I am glad I re-subbed. I can't wait to get it in my hot little hands!!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 7, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> When I looked at the thumbnail for the spoilers, I was like, oh great, a box of crap (opinion).
> 
> But I looked at every item thoroughly, I'm pretty excited for the box.
> 
> ...


I think you can unsub from Nina Garcia up until they charge you and they don't charge you until about when they're shipping which seems to be late for the last box or two. So I don't think you're stuck yet if you don't want to be!!

Now I'm really debating subbing for this. Not sure if I should. I would use everything. But I don't need any of this. But I want it. As long as my earrings were a good color, I'd probably keep them. Do you guys think they're the mystic iridescent? http://www.kendrascott.com/elle-earrings-in-mystic-iridescent.html/


----------



## sylarana (Aug 7, 2014)

Glad to hear there is variation in the earrings .. a grey slate sounds much better!

My box was just picked up so I won't get it till after our vacation .. unless we end up canceling because of the hurricanes (which might be the reason why I can't get excited for the box .. this whole uncertainty drives me crazy).


----------



## MET (Aug 7, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I think you can unsub from Nina Garcia up until they charge you and they don't charge you until about when they're shipping which seems to be late for the last box or two. So I don't think you're stuck yet if you don't want to be!!
> 
> Now I'm really debating subbing for this. Not sure if I should. I would use everything. But I don't need any of this. But I want it. As long as my earrings were a good color, I'd probably keep them. Do you guys think they're the mystic iridescent? http://www.kendrascott.com/elle-earrings-in-mystic-iridescent.html


My card indicates that they are slate (gold tone though) : http://www.kendrascott.com/elle-silver-earrings-in-slate.html/


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 7, 2014)

Any promos or codes? I really want this box

ETA: Crap! Signed up and it says I will get my first box in Sept., really wanted the Aug! I did check to put me on list for earlier box, so here's hoping!


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 8, 2014)

Uuuugh!  I really love this box!  So irritated my box is coming from NY this time.  I live in CA, my box should come from CA, not NY!  Now I'm more irritated because I want my pretties this much more! :-(   Next week should be a good week when it arrives though!  

Has anybody tried the bite lipgloss before?  I don't usually like plumping gloss because it burns, and cinnamon oil is a common irritant, which makes me worried to try it.  

Anybody else don't get why they're sending another lunch box thing so soon after the last one?  I think they would have done even better on this box had they picked something else besides another lunch box... but I'm sure I'll end up using it, and it could have been something worse, lol.


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 8, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Uuuugh!  I really love this box!  So irritated my box is coming from NY this time.  I live in CA, my box should come from CA, not NY!  Now I'm more irritated because I want my pretties this much more! :-(   Next week should be a good week when it arrives though!
> 
> Has anybody tried the bite lipgloss before?  I don't usually like plumping gloss because it burns, and cinnamon oil is a common irritant, which makes me worried to try it.
> 
> Anybody else don't get why they're sending another lunch box thing so soon after the last one?  I think they would have done even better on this box had they picked something else besides another lunch box... but I'm sure I'll end up using it, and it could have been something worse, lol.


Isn't that so weird how they send from the opposite end of the country like that? I live in WA and mine is coming from NY too.

I really liked the Bentgo box, but I will say it is very frustrating how it doesn't seal tight. If this one seals tight I'll be very happy. Plus, I think I read that it also comes with a few sauce containers, that sounds very handy.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 8, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Isn't that so weird how they send from the opposite end of the country like that? I live in WA and mine is coming from NY too.
> 
> I really liked the Bentgo box, but I will say it is very frustrating how it doesn't seal tight. If this one seals tight I'll be very happy. Plus, I think I read that it also comes with a few sauce containers, that sounds very handy.


True, true.  I only put non-liquid/gooey things in the bentgo because of the leak issue.  I'm not disappointed if this lunch box is even better, just found it weird it was sent so soon after the last.  I hope this one seals tight so I can put liquids in it.  I do take my lunch often during the week, so if it is good it'll get a ton of use.


----------



## Megan Langer (Aug 8, 2014)

I like this box soooooo much! Delivery date says the 14th and we leave on the 13th for vacation for my son's birthday. I really hope the delivery date can move up ONE day. I would love to bring the towel I got for free (YEAH) and the cookie mix seems perfect to make for a his birthday. Fingers crossed.

Has anyone received a color of earring other than the slate grey?


----------



## camel11 (Aug 8, 2014)

CRAPPPP I apparently forgot to cancel one account and so I'm getting two boxes, because I ordered one yesterday when I saw spoilers.  CRAPPPP.  I don't think they're sold out to sell one, either.  I liked the box, but not enough to get two!! I'm trying to cut down how much I spend on subs and save up for a few things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 8, 2014)

camel11 said:


> CRAPPPP I apparently forgot to cancel one account and so I'm getting two boxes, because I ordered one yesterday when I saw spoilers.  CRAPPPP.  I don't think they're sold out to sell one, either.  I liked the box, but not enough to get two!! I'm trying to cut down how much I spend on subs and save up for a few things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Think you're ok as there are people looking to buy them.  Just the shipping costs might be higher at 3+ lbs (whatever it was).


----------



## Megan Langer (Aug 8, 2014)

Does any one else STALK FedEx for tacking? I am wondering if the expected delivery date ends up being sooner that expected. I ordered two boxes, one is coming from NY and one from CA. Funny but OK. Both picked up on the 5th but delivery for one box is the 14th and the second is the 19th. I understand that they are shipped smart post but 14 days seems like a long time. If I remember right as the delivery date gets closer the date moves up.


----------



## melanie0971 (Aug 8, 2014)

nicole ashley said:


> No :-( it's in a pouch that looks like a mason jar


 that's a bummer I was pRtly looking forward to the jar. Oh well.


----------



## Weebs (Aug 8, 2014)

Mine shipped from CA.  I'm in AZ.  Delivery date is Monday the 18th!  Whoa.


----------



## Padawan (Aug 8, 2014)

My shipping updated to 11 days from today. Why in Seven Hells does it take 11 days for a box to go from California to Texas? There can't be awesome spoilers all over the Internet, then it takes my box 11 days to get to me. That's just MEAN!


----------



## KBanks (Aug 8, 2014)

Mine's in New Jersey with an expected delivery date of 8/15. I'm in Atlanta. F Fedex.


----------



## gingerneko (Aug 8, 2014)

For folks who like those Turkish towels and have a Home Goods/TJ Maxx/Marshalls nearby, I found several at my local HomeGoods recently. One of them was the lighter woven fabric and was huge (large beach towel sized) and so pretty that I turned it into a throw. The cost? $14.99. 

Of course, now my local store will run out after all the local MUT ladies buy 'em out...


----------



## Stacey Maddox (Aug 8, 2014)

Are the turkish bath towels on ebay for $8.99 the same type as the ones from pop sugar? I missed that box but really want to try the towels!


----------



## Megan Langer (Aug 8, 2014)

nicole ashley said:


> image.jpg
> 
> I just got my box and I got the slate grey color earrings. There's also a 20% off your next Kendra Scott purchase coupon. The lip gloss was missing so hopefully they are able to send me one.


Does it say what color the earrings are, it's killing me waiting to find out. I have some of her pieces that I received as gifts and this might match one piece. AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!

Any ways from the photo's I would guess they are the slate grey cat's eye but I can't be sure.


----------



## danipeach (Aug 8, 2014)

KBanks said:


> Mine's in New Jersey with an expected delivery date of 8/15. I'm in Atlanta. F Fedex.


Same here. I live about 3 hours outside Atlanta and it says 8/15. Although it always seems to get to me about ~2 days earlier than that, so here's hoping???


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't think there are any variations in the box, unless I'm missing something. My girlfriend got hers and the earrings are described as slate in the pamphlet (I think it's these). The lip gloss is not the plumping one and is a pink that has PopSugar in its name. So unless there are variations in the candle or shower gel -- which I doubt -- we're all getting the same thing.

I have to wait until next week for mine and it's torturing me!


----------



## nikkicorleone (Aug 8, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I think you can unsub from Nina Garcia up until they charge you and they don't charge you until about when they're shipping which seems to be late for the last box or two. So I don't think you're stuck yet if you don't want to be!!


Yeah, but I'm stuck because I don't know which one I want moreeeee. Hahahaha.

Yes, I have NO IDEA WHY MY BOX SHIPPED FROM NY IF I live in the SF BAY AREA -___- Pretty irritating, said my box won't be delivered til the 18th (Mon) but it usually comes a couple days early of that on that Saturday. Makes no sense for it to be shipped from NY though.


----------



## Megan Langer (Aug 8, 2014)

BeautifyMyLife said:


> I don't think there are any variations in the box, unless I'm missing something. My girlfriend got hers and the earrings are described as slate in the pamphlet (I think it's these). The lip gloss is not the plumping one and is a pink that has PopSugar in its name. So unless there are variations in the candle or shower gel -- which I doubt -- we're all getting the same thing.
> 
> I have to wait until next week for mine and it's torturing me!


Thank you sooooo very much! This makes me very happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brooke11 (Aug 8, 2014)

I live in NY and my box shipped from CA and there isn't even an anticipated arrival date yet!


----------



## jiblet (Aug 8, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> For folks who like those Turkish towels and have a Home Goods/TJ Maxx/Marshalls nearby, I found several at my local HomeGoods recently. One of them was the lighter woven fabric and was huge (large beach towel sized) and so pretty that I turned it into a throw. The cost? $14.99.
> 
> Of course, now my local store will run out after all the local MUT ladies buy 'em out...


Yes, I bought two at my local Home Goods/Tj Maxx after missing the POP Sugar Summer box. They are huge and really absorbent but thin enough to fit in my bike basket without over crowding it.  I use them as towels, but they work as really cute bikini covers too, wrapped like a sarong.


----------



## Padawan (Aug 8, 2014)

The lipgloss isn't plumping? Oy, the hits just keep coming. Between that and the fake Mason jar, I'm beginning to like this box a lot less.


----------



## jiblet (Aug 8, 2014)

Brooke11 said:


> I live in NY and my box shipped from CA and there isn't even an anticipated arrival date yet!


I live in California and my box shipped form NY. How weird. Oh well, we'll just be that much happier when our boxes arrive.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 8, 2014)

It's funny how we all want different things.  That the lipgloss isn't plumping and that the cookie mix isn't in a mason jar actually makes me happier.  I love pretty much all things Bite, and already have the cinnamon lip plumper.  And I was trying to figure out what I'd do with a mason jar other than recycle it.  Due to several unfortunate incidents, we avoid glass storage items.  @Padawan, I hope you enjoy the box anyay!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 8, 2014)

I really like this box!

I've been wanting a bento-type box for a while, something good for packing snacks for work in. Everything looks good, and I don't wear earrings often/at all (I have almost nonexistent earlobes) but I love the idea of turning them into necklaces (one for me, one for a friend!)

Now, to wait the 10-14 days it usually takes for my box to get to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Aug 8, 2014)

Padawan said:


> The lipgloss isn't plumping? Oy, the hits just keep coming. Between that and the fake Mason jar, I'm beginning to like this box a lot less.


I believe it was this kind, in a pink shade. Definitely had a fruity scent. The fake Mason jar is very cute, though certainly not as impressive as a real jar would have been.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Aug 8, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> It's funny how we all want different things.  That the lipgloss isn't plumping and that the cookie mix isn't in a mason jar actually makes me happier.  I love pretty much all things Bite, and already have the cinnamon lip plumper.  And I was trying to figure out what I'd do with a mason jar other than recycle it.  Due to several unfortunate incidents, we avoid glass storage items.  @Padawan, I hope you enjoy the box anyay!


I'm with you on the plumping thing -- I was happy to find out that it was a regular gloss. Plus I'm not a big fan of cinnamon, which is the scent of the plumping gloss.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm not going to purchase the FALL LE BOX...

And I think I'm going to cancel my Nina Garcia Quarterly due to the price and all in HOPES that PS does a Neiman &amp; Marcus box again!

I haven't even gotten a Quarterly box from Nina Garcia, but just thinking about it $107.50?? Idk if I could just do that.

Big decisions, but hopefully they have a N&amp;M box or hopefully another collab company box this year.


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 8, 2014)

That slate color looks kind of boring on the website, I'm hoping it pops a bit more in person. I'm relieved that we aren't getting purple, but I would have loved the turquoise earrings.


----------



## Padawan (Aug 8, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> It's funny how we all want different things.  That the lipgloss isn't plumping and that the cookie mix isn't in a mason jar actually makes me happier.  I love pretty much all things Bite, and already have the cinnamon lip plumper.  And I was trying to figure out what I'd do with a mason jar other than recycle it.  Due to several unfortunate incidents, we avoid glass storage items.  @Padawan, I hope you enjoy the box anyay!


I am a HUGE fan of Mason jars, so therein lies my disappointment. I am also a huge klutz, but every Mason jar I have dropped never shattered. Go figure. Maybe that's why I like them so much, they make me feel less klutzy.

Also, I don't care for the earrings, they look much too big for my sensitive lobes. But I was OK with the big ticket item being a miss since there was a Mason jar and a lip plumper that I have been wanting to try for awhile. Now those two things aren't happening, so I am a little down about it. I am sure I will love the other items once I get them. But the balance for the earrings bust isn't as balanced as it used to be. Oh well.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Aug 8, 2014)

Padawan said:


> I am a HUGE fan of Mason jars, so therein lies my disappointment. I am also a huge klutz, but every Mason jar I have dropped never shattered. Go figure. Maybe that's why I like them so much, they make me feel less klutzy.
> 
> Also, I don't care for the earrings, they look much too big for my sensitive lobes. But I was OK with the big ticket item being a miss since there was a Mason jar and a lip plumper that I have been wanting to try for awhile. Now those two things aren't happening, so I am a little down about it. I am sure I will love the other items once I get them. But the balance for the earrings bust isn't as balanced as it used to be. Oh well.


I already own a pair of the earrings, and they're surprisingly light. I can definitely wear them all day without my ears hurting.



northwest22 said:


> That slate color looks kind of boring on the website, I'm hoping it pops a bit more in person. I'm relieved that we aren't getting purple, but I would have loved the turquoise earrings.


It's a pale color and actually a bit translucent, but I think it's a nice neutral.


----------



## camel11 (Aug 8, 2014)

Just got the box. ... unfortunately the body wash gives me an immediate headache. Loooove the earrings! The lip gloss I liked when I saw it. .. i hate it on though. It's sticky and tastes funny. I wish I hadn't opened it. Can't wait to make the cookies and the candle is great! But I really hate the lipgloss. ....


----------



## Padawan (Aug 8, 2014)

BeautifyMyLife said:


> I already own a pair of the earrings, and they're surprisingly light. I can definitely wear them all day without my ears hurting.
> 
> It's a pale color and actually a bit translucent, but I think it's a nice neutral.


Hmmmm ... maybe these might work, then. I'll try to take back my flash judgement, lol. Maybe there is hope yet! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## farrah3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Weird, mine usually ship from New York.  I'm in Delaware.  Mine shipped from CA this time.  I did not get the towel, so maybe that's why the shipping is different.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm SO happy about this box! I think I'm going to love everything. I'm really excited that the bite gloss is colored and not the cinnamon one because I hate cinnamon.

And the timing couldn't be more perfect! Mine was delivered and waiting for me at home just in time for my birthday tomorrow! Happy birthday to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aweheck (Aug 8, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> I'm SO happy about this box! I think I'm going to love everything. I'm really excited that the bite gloss is colored and not the cinnamon one because I hate cinnamon.
> 
> And the timing couldn't be more perfect! Mine was delivered and waiting for me at home just in time for my birthday tomorrow! Happy birthday to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My Birthday too! But won't see any box for some time. Enjoy the day! Please share pic's of your box so I can live vicariously through yours!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skyflower (Aug 8, 2014)

i'm happy to get this box as it will make gifts for family, so i'm really glad i didn't get 2 (my original plan was to get 2 since i really wanted another turkish towel).  my ears aren't pierced and i'm not very crafty, so gift.  i got the goodbyn hero container (x2) from citrus lane (i use them since my daughter is still too young), they do snap really well and the dipper containers are great, too bad this one won't stack on my others for storage.  i hope it is the goodbyn containers though, so great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

good thing i am excited about getting to try lollia and bite, and i love candles so much.

the cookie mix, i'm not sure if i'll use it.

i've loved most of the popsugar boxes these past few months, so excited!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Aug 8, 2014)

aweheck said:


> My Birthday too! But won't see any box for some time. Enjoy the day! Please share pic's of your box so I can live vicariously through yours!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Happy birthday!


----------



## tiffanys (Aug 8, 2014)

aweheck said:


> My Birthday too! But won't see any box for some time. Enjoy the day! Please share pic's of your box so I can live vicariously through yours!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My birthday is tomorrow also!  Happy birthday @awecheck and @pooteeweet213  cheers!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

oh man, so how did people get that lip gloss so wrong?  I love a good cinnamon flavored lip plumping gloss and now it is some sheer pink gloss?


----------



## ribox22 (Aug 8, 2014)

Wondering if anyone who has 'unpierced ears' checked off on their profile has received their box yet? I had reached out to customer service asking if they were sending alternate items to those people and I received a very obscurely worded email that basically said "maybe...."


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 8, 2014)

This looks like a great box! Very happy!


----------



## maenad25 (Aug 8, 2014)

MSA is now reporting that the August box has sold out. So, if you order now, you'll probably get the September box.


----------



## lucyla8 (Aug 8, 2014)

ribox22 said:


> Wondering if anyone who has 'unpierced ears' checked off on their profile has received their box yet? I had reached out to customer service asking if they were sending alternate items to those people and I received a very obscurely worded email that basically said "maybe...."


I haven't received mine yet but I'm wondering if that's why my box is shipping from CA instead of NY this month (I live in FL).  I didn't use a towel code either...


----------



## I'm so addicted (Aug 8, 2014)

lucyla8 said:


> I haven't received mine yet but I'm wondering if that's why my box is shipping from CA instead of NY this month (I live in FL). I didn't use a towel code either...


I have pierced ears on my profile. I did get towel and mine is shipping from ca. Nomarly for ny.... hmmmm


----------



## farrah3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Unpierced ears in my profile.  No towel.  Shipped from CA, normally from NY.


----------



## kannikasuki (Aug 8, 2014)

I have unpierced ears. They sent it to Fedex on the 5th. There is no movement or even an estimated delivery date yet. =\


----------



## Baublesntreats (Aug 8, 2014)

I got my box!  I love the earrings and the lipgloss and will use everything else except the cookie mix (I can't eat gluten), but I can easily give that away.  From the info card, it looks like all of the earrings are the color Slate.  I like the color a lot--it will go with a lot of different outfits.  The lip gloss is not plumping, which is fine with me.  The color is bright pink, but it is pretty sheer.  The scent of the body wash is pretty heavy.  It reminds me of White Musk from The Body Shop, which is fine with me, but it may not be for everyone.  The candle scent is light so should have a fairly wide appeal.  The container will be useful to take lunch to work.  Here's my pic:


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 8, 2014)

For those who have received the box, do the food containers seal tightly? Would liquid spill out?


----------



## ikecarus (Aug 8, 2014)

kannikasuki said:


> I have unpierced ears. They sent it to Fedex on the 5th. There is no movement or even an estimated delivery date yet. =\


Same on all fronts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Haha sometimes I wish I had pierced ears. XD


----------



## bubbalou33 (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh sugar snaps. I got all excited because my shipping notice said I'd get my box today and have patiently been waiting for that doorbell to ring. Only to check again and now it says it won't get here until Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashley14 (Aug 9, 2014)

Padawan said:


> Wait a minute ... the cookie mix from the MASON JAR cookie company doesn't actually come in a mason jar? I'm a bit flummoxed by this.


Actually I've seen this company and they have the most BEAUTIFULLLLLLLLL glass Jars too - guess they're too heavy for the box?!?!  Kind of like the pouch idea to pack for weekend visits ...and if the cookie mix is the same they're awesome!  you can make your own recipes on their site and those come in super heavy glass....wish i had this box i should have resubbed but cookies arent on the diet :-( but the earrings are lol!


----------



## camel11 (Aug 9, 2014)

I think sending the jar with the cookie mix would have been a lot of weight and expense for the company. Instead, they wanted to introduce us to their delicious mix and get their name on our radars.


----------



## Kyleyz (Aug 9, 2014)

ribox22 said:


> Wondering if anyone who has 'unpierced ears' checked off on their profile has received their box yet? I had reached out to customer service asking if they were sending alternate items to those people and I received a very obscurely worded email that basically said "maybe...."


Thanks for checking and reporting back.  I completely forgot that they asked about pierced ears so I am less bummed now.  I already had resigned myself to converting an earring into a pendant.


----------



## Lisa80 (Aug 9, 2014)

farrah3 said:


> Unpierced ears in my profile.  No towel.  Shipped from CA, normally from NY.


same here


----------



## ribox22 (Aug 9, 2014)

Yes, they didn't confirm anything for sure but told me not to assume the spoilers are the same items that will be in my box. So it really didn't answer anything but at least gives me hope that maybe, just maybe, we have an alternate item. Now I'm just waiting to find out because my box still has a delivery date 10 days away!


----------



## rachelnyc (Aug 9, 2014)

JenTX said:


> I was thinking more of Tieks since they aren't in any store to try on. Thus, I feel getting to try them through a box would be. lol and low risk. I do second you on Yosi Samra being good. I've tried them on several times in multiple stores. Never actually bought them though - but I'm really picky about flats... Especially ballet flats - I don't like them to completely cover my toes - I prefer a little "toe cleavage." I think that's the reason I haven't bought Yosi Samras.


Have you seen/tried Bloch's foldable flats? I'm completely obsessed with them! They're really well-made, they fold up to a really compact size (into an included pouch) and they basically look exactly like ballet shoes--which makes sense, since Bloch is primarily known for making dance shoes. They don't have "toe cleavage," at least not on me, but I think they look very chic and flattering on the foot--they don't come up too far, and the leather--while durable--is soft and molds to your foot. They have a very slender and streamlined look, if that makes sense--they don't add bulk to the foot, and don't stick out in any weird places. The other awesome thing is that they're really discounted on amazon right now (I've bought like 7 pairs--haha)! They come in regular leather as well as suede, and I really like both. I was a little worried at first that the leather in between split-sloe would get nasty on the suede ones, but so far it's held up completely fine (over the course of a few months of wearing them all over NYC). The one thing to note is that they're on the smaller side, so if you're between sizes or unsure, I'd say go up at least a half size. I'm between a 7.5 and an 8 in most shoes, and the 38s were good on me. They also loosen up and mold to your foot after a couple of wears, so they'll seem a bit tighter at first than they will be over time (there also aren't any sharp or stiff bits to hurt your foot during the break-in process, which is nice).

Here they are on amazon if you want to check them out:

Bloch Amelie (regular leather)

Bloch Alina (suede)


----------



## rachelnyc (Aug 9, 2014)

Rats, I just checked and mine is shipping from California, even though I live in NY (like a bunch of other people have already mentioned).

It really bugs me that they do this--partially because I'd love to get my box sooner, but mostly because it seems extremely inefficient and wasteful to send a box all the way across the country when their other shipping center is about 60 miles from where I live. I wish they would organize their shipping so that everyone within X miles from a shipping center would always get their box from that center. Go green, pop sugar!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is one of those months where I won't necessarily use all the items myself, but they're all cute things that would be awesome for gifting, so I'm happy.

I'm excited about the candle and the gloss, and possibly the earrings (I feel like I have to see them in person first)! The cookie mix is so cute and would make a fun mini-gift to bring to a friend's house. Obviously Lollia is awesome, so even though I don't do florals, it's another great gift or trade item. The only thing I'm pretty meh about is the lunch box. Like a lot of other people, I feel like it hasn't been that long since we got the bentgo, and I don't like this kind of container anyway. I'm sure I can find someone who'll use it though, so overall this is a good month. Nothing that I'm going crazy over, but these are all nice items!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 9, 2014)

My box came today. I really am loving PopSugar because it's not a strict beauty box. It's another home run for me this month.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 9, 2014)

That's a nice assortment of things. Totally usable. I'm bummed I didn't get this. Happy for you though!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 9, 2014)

My box came today. I love everything.  The shower gel leaked all over everything   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The smell of a gel is  a little strong for me . Otherwise everything is great


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 9, 2014)

My box came today too. I LOVE, total win. Everything will get used. Even the hubby thought this box was particularly good. Ha, ha, isn't it funny how now I'm already thinking about my fall boxes since I have this one in hand. It's just too much fun being a girl, and getting theses little surprise luxuries every month. Just makes me smile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 9, 2014)

Are the containers water tight?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 9, 2014)

I got my box today as well. I think Zadi's photos show it all. However, my earrings have a silver frame where hers are gold. I like both variations. I have the candle already in a different scent from another sub box or something I bought-who knows what? The other one is in a vivid cobalt blue color. I like them both.  

The Pop Sugar candle smells better because the other one I have from the same company smells more floral.
IDK what I will do with a small box for food... other than that one thing,  I will use the items.

I found a new hand cream in the box by Lollia from a past sub box and I was just looking up info on the company after I tried it this week because the hand cream is scrumptious. Shea butter and other good things and it smells wonderful. Very happy to have a shower gel from them. Not sure what happened to the " fitness" part of Pop Sugar, which I loved, but this is a great box, overall. I don't bake but I guess I will have to make cookies for hubby when my most horrible  headache finally goes away.


----------



## camel11 (Aug 9, 2014)

So my earrings seem almost silver. .. or maybe it's very light gold?


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 9, 2014)

Light gold would be a good description. Mine are not a dark gold color. I put my candle on the candle warmer ($5 at Walmart) and it melted very fast which is expected since it's soy wax.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 9, 2014)

camel11 said:


> So my earrings seem almost silver. .. or maybe it's very light gold?


Mine are a silver frame too, not the gold.


----------



## TheaC (Aug 9, 2014)

Any warm-toned ladies out there who received a different color lip gloss? I resubscribed for the Turkish towel and the bite beauty gloss but I can't work pink, at all.


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 9, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Light gold would be a good description. Mine are not a dark gold color. I put my candle on the candle warmer ($5 at Walmart) and it melted very fast which is expected since it's soy wax.


Do those candle warmers make candles last longer? If so, I need to pick one up. Also (I'm just going to keep asking this question until someone answers) are the food containers leak proof? Thanks in advance to whoever answers my question.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wurly (Aug 9, 2014)

rachelnyc said:


> Have you seen/tried Bloch's foldable flats? I'm completely obsessed with them! They're really well-made, they fold up to a really compact size (into an included pouch) and they basically look exactly like ballet shoes--which makes sense, since Bloch is primarily known for making dance shoes. They don't have "toe cleavage," at least not on me, but I think they look very chic and flattering on the foot--they don't come up too far, and the leather--while durable--is soft and molds to your foot. They have a very slender and streamlined look, if that makes sense--they don't add bulk to the foot, and don't stick out in any weird places. The other awesome thing is that they're really discounted on amazon right now (I've bought like 7 pairs--haha)! They come in regular leather as well as suede, and I really like both. I was a little worried at first that the leather in between split-sloe would get nasty on the suede ones, but so far it's held up completely fine (over the course of a few months of wearing them all over NYC). The one thing to note is that they're on the smaller side, so if you're between sizes or unsure, I'd say go up at least a half size. I'm between a 7.5 and an 8 in most shoes, and the 38s were good on me. They also loosen up and mold to your foot after a couple of wears, so they'll seem a bit tighter at first than they will be over time (there also aren't any sharp or stiff bits to hurt your foot during the break-in process, which is nice).
> 
> Here they are on amazon if you want to check them out:
> 
> ...


I think you are my feet doppelganger! I love these flats. They are a crazy good deal, and I am exactly between a 7.5 and 8, and a 38. What a great tip. I will be shopping these today!!!!!! Thank you thank you.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 9, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Do those candle warmers make candles last longer? If so, I need to pick one up. Also (I'm just going to keep asking this question until someone answers) are the food containers leak proof? Thanks in advance to whoever answers my question.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It can. I still have that Peony one from a Glossybox and because I use it in a warmer it still looks like new despite the fact I switch it out with all my other wax tarts (from Fortune Cookie Soap and Yankee Candle).


----------



## biancardi (Aug 9, 2014)

can someone swatch the lip gloss please?  I was so hoping for the plumping one, and now it looks like a bright neon pink, which just won't do for me...


----------



## biancardi (Aug 9, 2014)

btw - I am in totally love with the earrings!!  I think I will love all of this box except the gloss, which lets face it - I have way too much lip gloss as it is!  haha


----------



## maenad25 (Aug 9, 2014)

Ok. I got my box today and I got a pretty major variation.

Instead of the earrings, I received the Kendra Scott Elisa Necklace in Black Cat's Eye.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 9, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> Ok. I got my box today and I got a pretty major variation.
> 
> Instead of the earrings, I received the Kendra Scott Elisa Necklace in Black Cat's Eye.


Did you have pierced ears or not pierced ears selected?

I will be bummed if I get a necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This box is starting to get worse for me - no lip plumping gloss and now perhaps a necklace instead of earrings.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 9, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> Ok. I got my box today and I got a pretty major variation.
> 
> Instead of the earrings, I received the Kendra Scott Elisa Necklace in Black Cat's Eye.


Any chance you can post a pick of the necklace?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 9, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Do those candle warmers make candles last longer? If so, I need to pick one up. Also (I'm just going to keep asking this question until someone answers) are the food containers leak proof? Thanks in advance to whoever answers my question.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha @@northwest22 I admire your persistence.  I have a Goodbyn that was in a kid's sub box (Citrus Lane maybe?) that I used for my preschooler last school year.  I'm going to go fill it up with water now and check.  If it's waterproof after a year, then it's gotta be good!

I'll be back soon!


----------



## maenad25 (Aug 9, 2014)

Here is the necklace.  



Spoiler












I was hoping for the earrings but the necklace is pretty.

My profile says that I have pierced ears but prefer necklaces. Maybe that is why I got it.

(edited to embed pic and remove Instagram link -magicalmom)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 9, 2014)

IT'S WATERPROOF!  After a full year of constant use.  I filled both compartments with water, snapped the lid down tightly, and then held it up in the air (over the sink for the first few minutes!)  I shook it, jiggled it, and whomped it lightly.  Good to go!



Spoiler



(The little line near the top of each compartment is the waterline.)  Placed into a spoiler because HUGE PIC.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 9, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> Here is the necklace.
> 
> (mod edit to remove instagram link -mm)


I will be so unhappy if I get that...

On your profile, maenad25, did you state that you had pierced ears or not?  I am hoping that necklace only went out to those with non-pierced ears.  thanks!


----------



## maenad25 (Aug 9, 2014)

My profile says that I DO have pierced ears but it also says I prefer necklaces.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 9, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> My profile says that I DO have pierced ears but it also says I prefer necklaces.


oh thank you!!  I have earrings as my preferred choice - whew!!


----------



## maenad25 (Aug 9, 2014)

What I find confusing is that many people who apparently said they do NOT have pierced ears are getting the earrings. I DO have pierced ears and I got the necklace.


----------



## Padawan (Aug 9, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> IT'S WATERPROOF!  After a full year of constant use.  I filled both compartments with water, snapped the lid down tightly, and then held it up in the air (over the sink for the first few minutes!)  I shook it, jiggled it, and whomped it lightly.  Good to go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for going through all that trouble! This makes me very happy, now I won't worry about throwing it in my bag so I can eat healthier snacks instead of settling for chips or something at a convenience store.


----------



## ribox22 (Aug 9, 2014)

Ooh I am so hoping for that necklace (crossing fingers!) . I hope those that want and can use the earrings get them, I think they are beautiful but just useless when your ears aren't pierced. If they are actually using our profiles, that is kinda awesome!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 9, 2014)

Padawan said:


> Thanks for going through all that trouble! This makes me very happy, now I won't worry about throwing it in my bag so I can eat healthier snacks instead of settling for chips or something at a convenience store.


No prob!  Also, I did not test it in my purse!  Maybe see if it will slide into a quart-size Ziploc?  I just don't want it to explode in your purse!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 9, 2014)

Got my box today. My earring were the slate color with silver for the metal color. They're pretty. I really like this box. The only thing  I won't use is the Bite...not really a fan of lipgloss.


----------



## wurly (Aug 10, 2014)

Remember the chevron salad spoons? My nieces saw them and asked if they were tongue depressors for giraffes.


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 10, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> IT'S WATERPROOF!  After a full year of constant use.  I filled both compartments with water, snapped the lid down tightly, and then held it up in the air (over the sink for the first few minutes!)  I shook it, jiggled it, and whomped it lightly.  Good to go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for doing that experiment!!!! I'm very excited to get my lunch box now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 10, 2014)

Anybody who was unsure of the earrings because they might be heavy---they aren't!  They are very light weight and shouldn't hurt your ears.  

And as somebody requested earlier, here are some swatches of the pink gloss.  I like the gloss.  It is very light, not sticky, and sheer.  It IS hot pink, but it is pretty sheer, so it gives like a pink glow to the lips really, at least for me (my natural lip is a pale purple-y hue).  I don't find it has a strong scent once applied.  Somebody asked about warm toned/pink...I'm warm tone and can wear this pink fine.  I think it is sheer enough probably anybody could easily wear this pink.


----------



## Padawan (Aug 10, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> No prob!  Also, I did not test it in my purse!  Maybe see if it will slide into a quart-size Ziploc?  I just don't want it to explode in your purse!


Oh no, I wouldn't put it in my purse. I meant my cheap-o crossbody that I use to take stuff when I am on the go and need a bazillion things that don't fit in my purse. Even if someone dropped that thing from the Empire State Building and it stayed sealed, I wouldn't trust it inside some of my more expensive bags!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 10, 2014)

Are there color variations on the food containers? That dark navy blue is really not my color, but ah well!

I love the necklace and the earrings so I'm happy with either one!

I haven't even received a shipping notification yet- I just want my box!! LOL


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 10, 2014)

I have necklaces and silver as my preferences. In this case, I really hope I get the silver earrings. I have two boxes coming, maybe I'll get both options (but it's doubtful since I probably selected the same preferences. )


----------



## ikecarus (Aug 10, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> Ok. I got my box today and I got a pretty major variation.
> 
> Instead of the earrings, I received the Kendra Scott Elisa Necklace in Black Cat's Eye.


omg I would love to get a necklace instead of earrings!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 10, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Are there color variations on the food containers? That dark navy blue is really not my color, but ah well!
> 
> I love the necklace and the earrings so I'm happy with either one!
> 
> I haven't even received a shipping notification yet- I just want my box!! LOL


So far we've seen dark navy blue, green and purple. I went to their website to see what other colors this comes in but it's not even up on their site (yet). I find find other sizes though. These are aimed at kids but I think I'd be using it more than my kids.

http://goodbyn.com/tagged/gallery

Edit: Looks like the Small Meal + Dipper set is also part of their Mix &amp; Match set for $12.99.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 10, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I think you can unsub from Nina Garcia up until they charge you and they don't charge you until about when they're shipping which seems to be late for the last box or two. So I don't think you're stuck yet if you don't want to be!!
> 
> Now I'm really debating subbing for this. Not sure if I should. I would use everything. But I don't need any of this. But I want it. As long as my earrings were a good color, I'd probably keep them. Do you guys think they're the mystic iridescent? http://www.kendrascott.com/elle-earrings-in-mystic-iridescent.html/


 
Slate grey earrings: http://www.kendrascott.com/elle-earrings-in-slate.html/



sylarana said:


> Glad to hear there is variation in the earrings .. a grey slate sounds much better!
> 
> My box was just picked up so I won't get it till after our vacation .. unless we end up canceling because of the hurricanes (which might be the reason why I can't get excited for the box .. this whole uncertainty drives me crazy).


  
I think all the earrings are slate grey. It just seems some got silver metal and some got gold metal. I'm happy with the gold because I wear more gold. That said, I feel like since the stone is grey, these would be good for mixing with other silver jewelry too.



normajean2008 said:


> Uuuugh!  I really love this box!  So irritated my box is coming from NY this time.  I live in CA, my box should come from CA, not NY!  Now I'm more irritated because I want my pretties this much more! :-(   Next week should be a good week when it arrives though!
> 
> Has anybody tried the bite lipgloss before?  I don't usually like plumping gloss because it burns, and cinnamon oil is a common irritant, which makes me worried to try it.
> 
> Anybody else don't get why they're sending another lunch box thing so soon after the last one?  I think they would have done even better on this box had they picked something else besides another lunch box... but I'm sure I'll end up using it, and it could have been something worse, lol.


  
When did they last send a lunchbox? I have been subbing since late last year and no lunch box for me before this.



northwest22 said:


> That slate color looks kind of boring on the website, I'm hoping it pops a bit more in person. I'm relieved that we aren't getting purple, but I would have loved the turquoise earrings.


  
I was kind of disappointed after seeing the purple ones, haha. They are nice but I think the purple stones look more luxe. That said, I now have a 20% off so I can try the purple if I'd like.



Padawan said:


> I am a HUGE fan of Mason jars, so therein lies my disappointment. I am also a huge klutz, but every Mason jar I have dropped never shattered. Go figure. Maybe that's why I like them so much, they make me feel less klutzy.
> 
> Also, I don't care for the earrings, they look much too big for my sensitive lobes. But I was OK with the big ticket item being a miss since there was a Mason jar and a lip plumper that I have been wanting to try for awhile. Now those two things aren't happening, so I am a little down about it. I am sure I will love the other items once I get them. But the balance for the earrings bust isn't as balanced as it used to be. Oh well.


 
Give them a shot. The earrings are incredibly light.



rachelnyc said:


> Have you seen/tried Bloch's foldable flats? I'm completely obsessed with them! They're really well-made, they fold up to a really compact size (into an included pouch) and they basically look exactly like ballet shoes--which makes sense, since Bloch is primarily known for making dance shoes. They don't have "toe cleavage," at least not on me, but I think they look very chic and flattering on the foot--they don't come up too far, and the leather--while durable--is soft and molds to your foot. They have a very slender and streamlined look, if that makes sense--they don't add bulk to the foot, and don't stick out in any weird places. The other awesome thing is that they're really discounted on amazon right now (I've bought like 7 pairs--haha)! They come in regular leather as well as suede, and I really like both. I was a little worried at first that the leather in between split-sloe would get nasty on the suede ones, but so far it's held up completely fine (over the course of a few months of wearing them all over NYC). The one thing to note is that they're on the smaller side, so if you're between sizes or unsure, I'd say go up at least a half size. I'm between a 7.5 and an 8 in most shoes, and the 38s were good on me. They also loosen up and mold to your foot after a couple of wears, so they'll seem a bit tighter at first than they will be over time (there also aren't any sharp or stiff bits to hurt your foot during the break-in process, which is nice).
> 
> Here they are on amazon if you want to check them out:
> 
> ...


  
Yeah that's a great price but I'm not crazy about the little bows at the front. It says ballerina to me too much. Like I said, I'm VERY picky on my flats. I wear them so much in NYC so I need to love them haha.



GirlyGirlie said:


> I got my box today as well. I think Zadi's photos show it all. However, my earrings have a silver frame where hers are gold. I like both variations. I have the candle already in a different scent from another sub box or something I bought-who knows what? The other one is in a vivid cobalt blue color. I like them both.
> 
> The Pop Sugar candle smells better because the other one I have from the same company smells more floral.
> 
> ...


  
I'm not missing the fitness aspect of this box one bit. The last fitness item, the jump rope, is probably the only one I will ever use (if ever... Still haven't opened it).



normajean2008 said:


> Anybody who was unsure of the earrings because they might be heavy---they aren't!  They are very light weight and shouldn't hurt your ears.
> 
> And as somebody requested earlier, here are some swatches of the pink gloss.  I like the gloss.  It is very light, not sticky, and sheer.  It IS hot pink, but it is pretty sheer, so it gives like a pink glow to the lips really, at least for me (my natural lip is a pale purple-y hue).  I don't find it has a strong scent once applied.  Somebody asked about warm toned/pink...I'm warm tone and can wear this pink fine.  I think it is sheer enough probably anybody could easily wear this pink.


For me this gloss pays off as clear. I have pretty rosy lips naturally but this really just looks clear on them. I was kind of disappointed because the color in the tube looks sooo bright and gorgeous!



MissJexie said:


> Are there color variations on the food containers? That dark navy blue is really not my color, but ah well!
> 
> I love the necklace and the earrings so I'm happy with either one!
> 
> I haven't even received a shipping notification yet- I just want my box!! LOL


Mine is a lovely purple!

Ok, I think this is the best popsugar box in a while. I've been pretty disappointed with the boxes this summer, so Popsugar was on the potential axe list if they didn't deliver this month. I have to say they totally delivered!

Yes I would have liked the earrings to have a different stone but these are still nice and I will definitely wear them. They are totally my style and I've been wanting to try Kendra Scott. This is a great way to try them at a very cheap price, plus the extra coupon is a nice icing on the cake.

I would buy this Bite lipgloss if I saw it in a store. I'm glad I got it here instead of spending $22+tax on it! because I don't love it. I've loved every other Bite gloss I've tried (I bought the pack of I think 14 of them from Sephora in the spring so yes I love them), but something about the scent / taste of this one is a little annoying to me. Not sure what it is. Also the color is very sheer and I would have loved if the color looked like it does in the tube. This all said, I'm sure I will still use this so it's fine.

The candle actually smells quite nice and the jar is pretty.

Body wash will surely get used and I'm happy to have some "fancy" body wash to make me feel like I'm having a little spa visit in the shower.

I'm impressed the protein bar has 0 sugar and 20 protein.

I'm sure we will use the lunch box. Maybe not to take to work but just for storing leftovers. Either way it's useful for us.

The cookie mix will probably make a great gift.

This is a great box for me. Definitely beats the last couple of boxes which for me were basically 100% disappointments. I'm happy and will give Popsugar another shot in September!


----------



## artlover613 (Aug 10, 2014)

Does the weight or initiation location determine if you are getting earrings or a necklace? I noticed there have been two weights - 3.7 and 3.8.

I have two packages - one weighting 3.7 initiating from Calif that should include a towel and one weighing 3.8 initiating in NY. Thoroughly confusing.


----------



## rachelnyc (Aug 10, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Yeah that's a great price but I'm not crazy about the little bows at the front. It says ballerina to me too much.


Yeah, if you're not into them actually looking like ballet shoes, then these probably wouldn't be the right choice; these have the same line &amp; are constructed with the exact same seaming and everything as the split-sole ballet slippers I own--the only difference is that the leather is thicker and they have street-ready soles. The bow is even a functional drawstring, like on a pair of actual ballet shoes (which I guess is why I don't mind it, even though I usually HATE bows on shoes).

Good luck in your search--I know how hard it is to find the right pair! Have you checked out Matt Bernson's "Waverly" flat? They're pretty great, though I don't think they're technically "foldable" if that's what you're looking for (although the sole is flexible and I've shoved them in a purse before without too much trouble). They're really comfortable and a few times people have asked me if they're Lanvin flats, which I think is a good sign--haha. I haven't been to their shop in Tribeca yet, but I keep meaning to check it out--I've only tried that one style so far but I always lust after their other shoes online...

Happy shopping!


----------



## JenTX (Aug 10, 2014)

Omg y'all, those Think Thin bars are awesome bars are awesome. Going to buy a box today.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 10, 2014)

rachelnyc said:


> Yeah, if you're not into them actually looking like ballet shoes, then these probably wouldn't be the right choice; these have the same line &amp; are constructed with the exact same seaming and everything as the split-sole ballet slippers I own--the only difference is that the leather is thicker and they have street-ready soles. The bow is even a functional drawstring, like on a pair of actual ballet shoes (which I guess is why I don't mind it, even though I usually HATE bows on shoes).
> 
> Good luck in your search--I know how hard it is to find the right pair! Have you checked out Matt Bernson's "Waverly" flat? They're pretty great, though I don't think they're technically "foldable" if that's what you're looking for (although the sole is flexible and I've shoved them in a purse before without too much trouble). They're really comfortable and a few times people have asked me if they're Lanvin flats, which I think is a good sign--haha. I haven't been to their shop in Tribeca yet, but I keep meaning to check it out--I've only tried that one style so far but I always lust after their other shoes online...
> 
> Happy shopping!


Not really searching. Turks was just an idea because they are online only.

I'm pretty happy with Cole Haans.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 10, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> Does the weight or initiation location determine if you are getting earrings or a necklace? I noticed there have been two weights - 3.7 and 3.8.
> 
> I have two packages - one weighting 3.7 initiating from Calif that should include a towel and one weighing 3.8 initiating in NY. Thoroughly confusing.


doubt it. just think it's ppl that enter info from the logistics site. I don't have a towel coming, mine is 3.7, and coming from CA. I have pierced ears but don't know what I'm getting.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 10, 2014)

So my eldest son helped himself to the protein bar yesterday. I cut it in half for the picture, left it on the plate and went upstairs to tell my daughter it was hers once she was done with her shower. She had just come back from a two mile run so she really wanted that bar. I came back - gone for only two minutes - and the bar was gone, plate empty. The twins were outside with my youngest daughter so I knew it wasn't her and I got the eldest boy to confess it was it him. He hated it. He took one bite and threw the whole thing away! I was so mad at him. Thankfully Stop &amp; Shop (New England grocery store chain) carries these and I was able to get a replacement bar yesterday. My eldest got her bar today and LOVED it. I took a bite and didn't care for it since I thought it was too bitter (like dark chocolate normally is). Getting her a box of it for her since she loves to run. So it was a hit with her, a pass for me.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 10, 2014)

That Kendra Scott discount code is burning a hole in my pocket already. I've not even had it for 24 hours, lol. She has such great stuff!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 10, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> That Kendra Scott discount code is burning a hole in my pocket already. I've not even had it for 24 hours, lol. She has such great stuff!


Ooh, how much was the discount? My box is taking forever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 10, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Ooh, how much was the discount? My box is taking forever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


20% off your purchase. It does include sale, it does not include shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CSCS2 (Aug 10, 2014)

Of those who received the earrings, did you have 'earrings' marked as your preference in your account? I'd prefer to receive them but have marked 'necklaces' as my preference (and have pierced ears) and am not sure which to expect!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 10, 2014)

CSCS2 said:


> Of those who received the earrings, did you have 'earrings' marked as your preference in your account? I'd prefer to receive them but have marked 'necklaces' as my preference (and have pierced ears) and am not sure which to expect!


I have earrings marked. I also have silver marked, and not gold, and I did get the silver "frame".


----------



## maenad25 (Aug 10, 2014)

Although I would have loved the earrings, I am happy with the necklace. I wore it yesterday and got lots of compliments. It is very small and delicate and rests right in the hollow of my neck. I have been really into layering necklaces lately and this Kendra Scott works well with layering with my long Gorjana necklaces.


----------



## maenad25 (Aug 10, 2014)

FYI--I marked that I have pierced ears but prefer necklaces and I got the necklace instead of the earrings.



CSCS2 said:


> Of those who received the earrings, did you have 'earrings' marked as your preference in your account? I'd prefer to receive them but have marked 'necklaces' as my preference (and have pierced ears) and am not sure which to expect!


----------



## kkrn83 (Aug 11, 2014)

I hope that I get the earrings. The necklace is pretty but that length won't fit my neck size. I have it marked that I have pierced ears, but I don't have any preference for jewelry.


----------



## Lisa80 (Aug 11, 2014)

My box has an estimated delivery of 8/21! Good grief.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 11, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> So my eldest son helped himself to the protein bar yesterday. I cut it in half for the picture, left it on the plate and went upstairs to tell my daughter it was hers once she was done with her shower. She had just come back from a two mile run so she really wanted that bar. I came back - gone for only two minutes - and the bar was gone, plate empty. The twins were outside with my youngest daughter so I knew it wasn't her and I got the eldest boy to confess it was it him. He hated it. He took one bite and threw the whole thing away! I was so mad at him. Thankfully Stop &amp; Shop (New England grocery store chain) carries these and I was able to get a replacement bar yesterday. My eldest got her bar today and LOVED it. I took a bite and didn't care for it since I thought it was too bitter (like dark chocolate normally is). Getting her a box of it for her since she loves to run. So it was a hit with her, a pass for me.


 
I prefer dark chocolate so it's no wonder I loved them. I picked up a box at Target yesterday. I will be eating one for breakfast this morning. I tend to eat protein bars for breakfast because they are just so easy as a breakfast and starting the day with a lot of protein sounds smart to me. That said, my husband is in medical school and has been stressing to me that starting the day with sugar is really bad for your metabolism. I was sad to see my usual Builders Bars have A LOT of sugar in them. These Think Thins have 0 sugar so maybe this is better.



fancyfarmer said:


> 20% off your purchase. It does include sale, it does not include shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It includes sale? Oh you shouldn't have told me that!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 11, 2014)

wurly said:


> Remember the chevron salad spoons? My nieces saw them and asked if they were tongue depressors for giraffes.


TOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :rotfl:


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 11, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> It can. I still have that Peony one from a Glossybox and because I use it in a warmer it still looks like new despite the fact I switch it out with all my other wax tarts (from Fortune Cookie Soap and Yankee Candle).


Is the throw the same as when the candle is lit? I have one B&amp;BW candle left from a discontinued scent so if I can get more use out of it I'm game.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Aug 11, 2014)

My thoughts on this box::

First off -- I was on VACAY last week so I was able to stay remarkably spoiler-free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

This is the first month I've been spoiler free!!!!   

Anyway::  Here's what come this morning:

Kendra Scott Elle Earrings in Slate:::   Mine have a silver frame (THANK GOD!).  They're larger than what I'd personally choose... but I like them and I think they'll blend well with a lot of my outfits -- and my hair is short now - so I can pull off the larger earrings - SCORE!

Paddywax Candle -- it smells really waxy... but I'll reserve judgement until I get the chance to burn it.   I love all things ocean scented so I think it'll be a hit with me 

Goodbyn Purple Meal and Dipper set -- I LOVE ALL THINGS LUNCH BOXY!!!!   However... this looks like something I may pass along to my niece.   We'll see.   

Cookie Mix -- I mean... COOKIES!!!   What's not to like?

Lollia Shower Gel -- Smells good!   Sounds like it'll be hydrating.   I think I'll love this. 

Bite lip gloss -- I'm really kind of over the neon pink glosses these boxes think are universally flattering.   No thanks. 

Protein Bar -- I haven't tried this flavor because I'm wary of chocolate flavors.... but I'll gladly try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


All in all -- this box is a hit for me.  Me likey.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm wearing my earrings today (I got them with silver metal) and loving them! Instagram shot is here.

I tried the ThinkThin bar this morning and it was kind of blah to me. Then again, I'm seven months pregnant, so my taste buds may be a little out of whack. Haven't tried anything else yet, but I'm very happy with the box overall, now that I have it in my hands.

ETA: I'm also stalking the Kendra Scott website, trying to figure out what to buy. I'm loving this pendant, but I'm not sure about the thicker chain...


----------



## JenTX (Aug 11, 2014)

PinkShanyn said:


> My thoughts on this box::
> 
> First off -- I was on VACAY last week so I was able to stay remarkably spoiler-free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Give the gloss a shot. It does not pay off neon at all. I wish it did... :-/



BeautifyMyLife said:


> I'm wearing my earrings today (I got them with silver metal) and loving them! Instagram shot is here.
> 
> I tried the ThinkThin bar this morning and it was kind of blah to me. Then again, I'm seven months pregnant, so my taste buds may be a little out of whack. Haven't tried anything else yet, but I'm very happy with the box overall, now that I have it in my hands.
> 
> ETA: I'm also stalking the Kendra Scott website, trying to figure out what to buy. I'm loving this pendant, but I'm not sure about the thicker chain...


I'm wearing the earrings today too. Wearing a blue shirt so I figured they were perfect!


----------



## CSCS2 (Aug 11, 2014)

I got my box today and got the earrings in silver. Yay!! I had marked that I have pierced ears and my preferences were necklaces and silver but I'm SO happy I got the earrings instead!


----------



## artlover613 (Aug 11, 2014)

CSCS2 said:


> I got my box today and got the earrings in silver. Yay!! I had marked that I have pierced ears and my preferences were necklaces and silver but I'm SO happy I got the earrings instead!


That was my preference too and I've been wondering what I will get. Two more days...


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 11, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> Is the throw the same as when the candle is lit? I have one B&amp;BW candle left from a discontinued scent so if I can get more use out of it I'm game.


The candle should smell the same on a candle warmer as it is when regularly lit. If anything, it'll smell and travel more in the air because more of it is melted at once on a warmer vs. lit.   It melts the same, just using a warmer instead of the flame/wick.  My mom always used a warmer when I was growing up, it is a lot safer (no flame/fire).  They come in handy when you get that dud candle that doesn't want to stay lit or when you're down to the bottom of the jar etc.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 11, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> The candle should smell the same on a candle warmer as it is when regularly lit. If anything, it'll smell and travel more in the air because more of it is melted at once on a warmer vs. lit.   It melts the same, just using a warmer instead of the flame/wick.  My mom always used a warmer when I was growing up, it is a lot safer (no flame/fire).  They come in handy when you get that dud candle that doesn't want to stay lit or when you're down to the bottom of the jar etc.


I find the throw of soy candles to be a lot less than veggie wax candles, though. I've never used a candle warmer so I'm not sure if it affects the throw or not.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 11, 2014)

I wanted to report in on the earrings since I've been wearing them all day.

1 - They are super light. I haven't felt the need to take them off at all.

2. - I have really sensitive ears and these haven't hurt them one bit. Yay!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Aug 11, 2014)

I got no necklace/no earrings and no wash. I sent them a note, and they typically have great c.s. So hopefully I will get something soon.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 11, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> I got no necklace/no earrings and no wash. I sent them a note, and they typically have great c.s. So hopefully I will get something soon.


Did the card inside say you were supposed to get them? Maybe there are variations?


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Aug 11, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Did the card inside say you were supposed to get them? Maybe there are variations?


The card did say I should get them and there was nothing extra that wasn't in everyone else's box. Mine just had the two most expensive items missing.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 11, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> The card did say I should get them and there was nothing extra that wasn't in everyone else's box. Mine just had the two most expensive items missing.


Very uncool. They should give you the earrings AND necklace for your trouble.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 11, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> The candle should smell the same on a candle warmer as it is when regularly lit. If anything, it'll smell and travel more in the air because more of it is melted at once on a warmer vs. lit.   It melts the same, just using a warmer instead of the flame/wick.  My mom always used a warmer when I was growing up, it is a lot safer (no flame/fire).  They come in handy when you get that dud candle that doesn't want to stay lit or when you're down to the bottom of the jar etc.


Cool, thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I will have to give that a shot. I've found the candle on eBay but I'm not paying 30$ for a B&amp;BW candle.


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 12, 2014)

Those who have your boxes...what do you think of all the items (in addition to the earrings?) I've got to wait another week for mine, so I would love to hear what people think of the soap, candle, cookies, lunch box etc... There used to be a member on here who would do a breakdown of what each item really cost her based on how much she paid. I can't remember how her calculations were done, but it was always fun to read.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Aug 12, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Those who have your boxes...what do you think of all the items (in addition to the earrings?) I've got to wait another week for mine, so I would love to hear what people think of the soap, candle, cookies, lunch box etc... There used to be a member on here who would do a breakdown of what each item really cost her based on how much she paid. I can't remember how her calculations were done, but it was always fun to read.


I wasn't the one who did it, but I remember what you're talking about, so here's the break down:

*Item *- _Price_ (% of total value) *Distributed if you paid $40* or *Distributed if you paid $30*

*The Mason Jar Cookie Company Celebrate Cookie Mix* - _$12.99_ (10%) *$4.03* or *$3.02*

*thinkThink High Protein Bar in Brownie Crunch* - _$1.99_ (2%) *$0.62 *or *$0.46*

*Elle (Gold/Silver) Earings in Shale* - _$52.00_ (40%) *$16.13 *or *$12.10*

*Lollia At Last No. 17 Perfumed Shower Gel* - _$22.00_ (17%) *$6.82 *or *$5.12*

*Paddywax Ocean Tide + Sea Salt Mini Jar Candle* - _$10.00_ (8%) *$3.10 *or *$2.33*

*Bite Beauty Lip Gloss in Popsugar* - _$22.00_ (17%) *$6.82 *or *$5.12*

*Goodbyn Small Meal* - _$6.50_ (5%) *$2.02 *or *$1.51*

*Goodbyn Dipper* - _$1.49_ (1%) *$0.46 *or *$0.35*

*Total Box *- _$128.97_ (100%) *$40.00 *or *$30.00*

(Table disappeared when I originally posted so edited for formatting)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 12, 2014)

My box should arrive today. I won't get to open it until later tonight, so the cookies should make an acceptable dinner, no?


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 12, 2014)

Just got my box! I love it! The cookie packet is huge! I figured it would make 6 or 12, not 24! I'm going to have to wait until I have people coming over or my husband and I will eat them ALL! :wacko:


----------



## AMaas (Aug 12, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> I got no necklace/no earrings and no wash. I sent them a note, and they typically have great c.s. So hopefully I will get something soon.


Mine was missing the Bite gloss. I emailed them. I hope they don't say they are sold out of these missing items!!


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Aug 12, 2014)

So I had my box delivered to my office this time around, and I have to say it was quite a nice lunchtime pick-me-up that it showed up today!

Here's my thoughts on the items:

Kendra Scott Elle Earrings in Slate (Silver Frame) - LOVE! 100% Loving these!  They are perfectly my style and will work in nicely with my general jewelry colors.  I probably wouldn't have picked out earrings quite this large for myself for everyday, but I definitely want to wear them often anyway!

Mason Jar Cookie Company Mix - I'm pretty happy with this,  Now to decide if I'm going to gift it or if I'm going to use it as an excuse to use my mixer... though I really shouldn't be eating the cookies so we shall see.

Lollia At Last No.17 Perfumed Shower Gel - I think I'll end up leaning more towards like on this.  I'm excited about the luxury shower gel but I'm not thrilled about the scent.  However, it is a bit hard to get the full experience of a shower gel scent from in the container, so I think I'll give it a ago and see.

Goodbyn Small Meal and Dipper - Excited about this!  I have a lunchbox that I use semi-regularly, but I think having 2 will make packing in advance easier.  Plus, I can totally see myself putting quinoa in one side and veggies in the other to combine at work.

Paddywax Ocean Tide + Sea Salt Mini Jar Candle - I'm about to fly out to FL on Saturday morning to spend a week in the Gulf, so I'm super excited about the candle!  I'm thinking it will be perfect for when I come back and am completely not ready to have left.  Plus, how adorable would this candle look in the middle of a pile of shells? I'm thinking that's where it will end up.

thinkThin Brownie Crunch High Protein Bar - I will try this and, if I like it, will probably be buying more since it seems like a good thing to leave in my desk at work for those mornings where my allergies have me so knocked out I run out the door without breakfast.

Bite Beauty Lip Gloss - probably the only thing that I'm not thrilled with.  The pink is a bit bright for me.  I'm more of a rose-colored lip person.  Tho lately I've been experimenting with reds and am liking those too.  I can't decided if I want to open this up and test it out since it could work sheer, or if it would be better to find a new home for it.

Based on the breakout above, I think the only thing I wouldn't have snatched up if I had come across it at the price breakout prices would be the gloss, so overall I'm super happy with this box!


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 12, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> I wasn't the one who did it, but I remember what you're talking about, so here's the break down:
> 
> *Item *- _Price_ (% of total value) *Distributed if you paid $40* or *Distributed if you paid $30*
> 
> ...


You are awesome!! Thanks for doing that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LabiosRojos (Aug 12, 2014)

@@kkrn83 I have necklaces as a preference, and I received the earrings.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 12, 2014)

Yipee! I just got my boxes (ordered two) and have 10 minutes before I have to get ready for work. Here are my initial thoughts:

1. Kendra Scott. I got the earrings in silver in both my boxes. My preferences are set to necklaces with silver jewelry. I was kind of hoping I'd get one of each since I have two boxes, but I'm pleased to get the silver earrings. They are very pretty. I don't usually wear earrings, especially large ones, but these boxes are all about trying new things. They are beautiful and obviously high quality.

2. Think thin bar- dissapointed to see it has maltitol as the artificial sweetener. My husband is extremely allergic to aspartame type products so we don't keep them in the house. I'll be taking those to work and passing them on.

3. Lunch box. Very cool. The plastic is a little thin, so I'm not sure what the life of the product will be, but this is perfect for me. I loved the BENTGO box, but it didn't really seal. And the two small compartments on the top layer weren't really big enough. This seems perfect, two even sized compartments. And a good seal. The sauce holder is a good idea to. I just wish it had a place for silver ware like the bentgo because them it would be perfect.

4. Candle. This smells amazing! It reminds me of the scent "Ocean" from. Pier 1 imports.

5.Lollia- hmmm... Don't really like this smell. I think I will swap.

6. Bite- I'm on the fence, the color looks intense, bit I've heard it's not. I have so many glosses already. I'm not sure... Also, I have big lips, so glosses tend to goop up on my lips .

7.cookies- wish is was in real mason jar, but I'm excited to make them.

All in all I'm very happy with my boxes! I thought there would be something special for the anniversary, but I'm still very pleased. Worth the money for sure!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 12, 2014)

I just got my box and I love it even more now that it's in my hands. Very excited that everything in the box is something I can use. I can't eat the cookies but I can definitely make them for the hubs and our friends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Aug 12, 2014)

I got my box today and I was SO HAPPY to see the necklace because I don't have pierced ears.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The necklace is so much daintier than I had imagined and I love it!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 12, 2014)

I can't believe they actually pay attention to the profile!  I'm so used to it meaning absolutely nothing!

But I did get earrings (which I marked) and I got them in silver (which I also marked)!!  They are so light and beautiful and they aren't too huge either.  Glorious!

I think this might be one of the only Popsugar boxes where I won't trade a single thing.

I love the smell of the shower gel.  It reminds me of something but I can't figure out what.

The candle is the exactly matches my sitting room and smells divine.

LOVE the gloss.  That neon pink was scary in the bottle but on it is perfection!

Like someone else mentioned, that is  HUGE batch of cookies!  I'll have to wait for a party or loads of company to whip those babies out.

I always need reusable food storage so that box and dipper thing will be used for sure.

I'll try Think Thin.  Might be gross, might not be but at least I wont feel bad if I toss it because I love this box SO much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauren2828 (Aug 12, 2014)

So I was kinda bummed I couldn't use the towel code without getting 2 Aug boxes (Aug is the last box of my 3 month sub so I was already getting one), but it now said boxes begin with Sept and the towel code still works!

Also, I love that necklace instead of the earrings. My Aug box will be here Friday, and just the thought that I might get a necklace makes me really happy. Life is good!


----------



## Janice Marie (Aug 12, 2014)

I got my first ever box today.  I was so worried I would get gold toned earrings but they are silver.   I love the lipgloss it's very nice.  The shower gel was leaking everywhere in the bag.  I did email them.  I also asked them to replace the shower gel and why they sent two milk based food items as I am allergic to dairy.  Are they good about replacing items that are broken or allergies?  I didn't even know food was an option  here.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 12, 2014)

Do we think they are actually paying attention to profiles or is it all kind of a random luck?


----------



## kristab94 (Aug 12, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Do we think they are actually paying attention to profiles or is it all kind of a random luck?


Not sure, my profile says silver and I got silver.  So happy I can FINALLY wear some popsugar jewelry!  (Gold looks terrible on my skin tone.)


----------



## secrethoarder (Aug 12, 2014)

LAmourToujours said:


> I got my first ever box today.  I was so worried I would get gold toned earrings but they are silver.   I love the lipgloss it's very nice.  The shower gel was leaking everywhere in the bag.  I did email them.  I also asked them to replace the shower gel and why they sent two milk based food items as I am allergic to dairy.  Are they good about replacing items that are broken or allergies?  I didn't even know food was an option  here.


They're really good about replacing broken items, but I'm not sure if they accomodate for allergies. In the past when I got an item I couldn't use, they apologized, thanked me for sharing my opinion, and suggested I pass it along to a friend as a gift. But for items that are damaged in any way they've always sent out replacements, no questions asked.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 12, 2014)

LAmourToujours said:


> I got my first ever box today.  I was so worried I would get gold toned earrings but they are silver.   I love the lipgloss it's very nice.  The shower gel was leaking everywhere in the bag.  I did email them.  I also asked them to replace the shower gel and why they sent two milk based food items as I am allergic to dairy.  Are they good about replacing items that are broken or allergies?  I didn't even know food was an option  here.Pp


Popsugar is really good about replacing broken items.  However, they do not accomodate allergies.  They may do something for you just because they are awesome but I don't know of any subscription box that will do anything about allergies.  Waaaaay too much lawsuit potential, probably.

Edited to add: The Think Thin bar is an extra and not counted as part of the box so they likely won't do anything about that even if they do decide to do something about the cookie mix.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 12, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Do we think they are actually paying attention to profiles or is it all kind of a random luck?


Mine says silver and I got silver    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Janice Marie (Aug 12, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Do we think they are actually paying attention to profiles or is it all kind of a random luck?


Mine says silver and I got the silver earrings too - they're very pretty!  I was terrified I would get gold, gold doesn't match me.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 12, 2014)

My profile says my ears are pierced, I prefer silver and I prefer bracelets. I got the silver grey earrings which are gorgeous. I'm definitely going to have to swap for some for my mom since the August box was already sold out when the contents were revealed. The candle is a great scent and I have it lit right now to see what the throw is. This is the third great box in a row for me!


----------



## Stephanie Bally (Aug 12, 2014)

Amazing box. The earrings are so classy and simple but beautiful. The body wash isn't strong to me, smells a little like baby shampoo with an organic edge. Cookies, yum. Lunch box so cute, candle smells subtle but great. As far the bite gloss it smells wonderful and is a sheer wash of color. I'm a makeup junkie and this is high quality good stuff. Try it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 12, 2014)

So, I am baking the cookies now and they are a little strange. First, you add a ton of butter, 1/2 a cup! Then an egg and that's it. I couldn't get the dough to stick together very well so I used my hand to form them into little balls. We'll see how that turns out. I'm not advanced enough in baking to know what to add to make it better! :lol:

I also tried out the lip gloss and it was basically clear on me. I don't usually wear many lip products so it's no big deal to me. I don't like the smell or the taste though. Ick!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 12, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> So, I am baking the cookies now and they are a little strange. First, you add a ton of butter, 1/2 a cup! Then an egg and that's it. I couldn't get the dough to stick together very well so I used my hand to form them into little balls. We'll see how that turns out. I'm not advanced enough in baking to know what to add to make it better! :lol:
> 
> I also tried out the lip gloss and it was basically clear on me. I don't usually wear many lip products so it's no big deal to me. I don't like the smell or the taste though. Ick!


I totally want to know how they turn out!


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 12, 2014)

Cookies are done! They are OK. Not great, but OK. I made 18 instead of 24, so I left them in the oven a little longer. The good news is, I don't want to eat the whole pan! :lol: They also aren't going to sit in my cabinet for months like so many other subscription box food, so WIN WIN!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 12, 2014)

my box hasn't moved since the 8th.  In fact, Fed Ex just has it down as they received the info, but it hasn't been picked up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 12, 2014)

I got my box today, and I'm really happy with it!

The only thing I won't use is the nasty thinkthin bar - I've had this one before, and it is disgusting. But, everything else is great!


----------



## bubblyinthemorning (Aug 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my box hasn't moved since the 8th. In fact, Fed Ex just has it down as they received the info, but it hasn't been picked up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ditto  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CSCS2 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi everyone, this is a somewhat unrelated question but do you know what happens if you get a referral when your account is closed/cancelled? Do you have to have an active account to be credited for the referral?


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 12, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> So, I am baking the cookies now and they are a little strange. First, you add a ton of butter, 1/2 a cup! Then an egg and that's it. I couldn't get the dough to stick together very well so I used my hand to form them into little balls. We'll see how that turns out. I'm not advanced enough in baking to know what to add to make it better! :lol:
> 
> I also tried out the lip gloss and it was basically clear on me. I don't usually wear many lip products so it's no big deal to me. I don't like the smell or the taste though. Ick!


Based on ~20 years of cookie baking, that's a pretty typical amount of butter for a batch of cookies that size.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 12, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Cookies are done! They are OK. Not great, but OK. I made 18 instead of 24, so I left them in the oven a little longer. The good news is, I don't want to eat the whole pan! :lol: They also aren't going to sit in my cabinet for months like so many other subscription box food, so WIN WIN!


My kids LOVED the cookie dough. Me, not so much. I found all the Jimmies and extra candies in it was overkill. My kids scarfed the cookies down within minutes of it coming out of the oven so no pics. One thing is for sure, I won't be buying this dough mix since I like ricotta cookies better.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 12, 2014)

Ok, my dough did not look like that! It was all crumbly and separated. Did you add anything else?


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 12, 2014)

Nope just the 1 egg and 1 stick of butter, oh wait... and 1 tsp of vanilla.


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 13, 2014)

So, I posted right after I got the box. Went to work right away, and just got home. I never, ever, ever wear earrings. I had to push the earrings aggressively through my ears because the piercings had almost closed up. Anyway, I tried the earrings on and my husband was gobsmacked. He said I looked so elegant and beautiful and just kept looking at me. We've been together since high school and are now in our late 30s and I think he's seen me in earrings maybe 3 times. Anyway, it made me feel so special that he was looking at me in a new way. Now I just have to see if I can get up he nerve to actually wear them to work. They feel unnatural to me and I work with a bunch of young beautiful women. I don't want to feel that whole "putting lipstick on an old pig" feeling where you look like you're trying too hard.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 13, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> . They feel unnatural to me and I work with a bunch of young beautiful women. I don't want to feel that whole "putting lipstick on an old pig" feeling where you look like you're trying too hard.


Nonsense, don't ever be so hard on yourself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> So, I posted right after I got the box. Went to work right away, and just got home. I never, ever, ever wear earrings. I had to push the earrings aggressively through my ears because the piercings had almost closed up. Anyway, I tried the earrings on and my husband was gobsmacked. He said I looked so elegant and beautiful and just kept looking at me. We've been together since high school and are now in our late 30s and I think he's seen me in earrings maybe 3 times. Anyway, it made me feel so special that he was looking at me in a new way. Now I just have to see if I can get up he nerve to actually wear them to work. *They feel unnatural to me and I work with a bunch of young beautiful women. I don't want to feel that whole "putting lipstick on an old pig" feeling where you look like you're trying too hard.*


I am almost 50 and I will wear them to work.  They may be larger earrings than most, but they are in a classic shape and the color is very muted and neutral.

I don't think that these earrings have anything to do with age or trying too hard.  It is a comfort zone and if you feel uncomfortable with them, then ease into it.  you just aren't used to wearing earrings, it sounds like - it is not the size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but the fact that you don't wear earrings that makes it seem unnatural, imho


----------



## farrah3 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ugh!  My tracking updated, finally.  With an ETA of August 25th!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

farrah3 said:


> Ugh!  My tracking updated, finally.  With an ETA of August 25th!


mine is the 22nd - ugh.

I hope it gets here faster.  I mean, why use Fed Ex if you are going to ignore the EXpress part of it?


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Aug 13, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> My kids LOVED the cookie dough. Me, not so much. I found all the Jimmies and extra candies in it was overkill. My kids scarfed the cookies down within minutes of it coming out of the oven so no pics. One thing is for sure, I won't be buying this dough mix since I like ricotta cookies better.


Ricotta cookies are my favorite ever!!! But I've never made them, do you have a good recipe to share??


----------



## PinkShanyn (Aug 13, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> So, I posted right after I got the box. Went to work right away, and just got home. I never, ever, ever wear earrings. I had to push the earrings aggressively through my ears because the piercings had almost closed up. Anyway, I tried the earrings on and my husband was gobsmacked. He said I looked so elegant and beautiful and just kept looking at me. We've been together since high school and are now in our late 30s and I think he's seen me in earrings maybe 3 times. Anyway, it made me feel so special that he was looking at me in a new way. Now I just have to see if I can get up he nerve to actually wear them to work. They feel unnatural to me and I work with a bunch of young beautiful women. I don't want to feel that whole "putting lipstick on an old pig" feeling where you look like you're trying too hard.


OK.   So I have to say -- there's NO WAY any woman worth her weight will say anything to you because you've decided to wear some earring to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Go for it.  

I'm typically a 'dainty' jewelry wearer.  In fact -- my earrings are from the children's section at Nordstroms.   They're teenie tiny Daisies...  and are sterling silver for only $10!!!!   (not that i'm trying to plug them... but I was just so excited to see that type of earring for so inexpensive....)   Anyway.  I normally only wear silver/white gold (sensitive ears) and dainty little posts.   Small hoops are about as BOLD as I get.   Like.... the teenie half inch hoops or smaller. 

These earrings are FANTASTIC.  I'm wearing them today -- and normally with costumey or cheaper earrings i'd already be trying to scratch my ears off -- no reaction yet!!!  And they're large but surprisingly light.   

I've gotten a ton of reactions to them too -- the ladies love them.  I also decided to give the lip gloss a shot (despite my aversion to hot pink glosses) and I actually kind of love it too!!!

This box was a hit all around for me.   I'm super impressed.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 13, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> Ricotta cookies are my favorite ever!!! But I've never made them, do you have a good recipe to share??


 I use to. LOL I got the recipe from a cookie book I bought at one of the kids book sales at their old school. _Cookies! Good Housekeeping Favorite Recipes_ (ISBN: 1588162761). I want to say this recipe is the same but I'll have to go to the library to get the book again since I forgot to copy the recipe down. I love that book but it's out of print and my old copy was used so often that I had to throw it away since it was covered in oil from the butter. I used it for about 10 years almost on a daily basis. They also have a killer sugar cookie recipe that I used as a base for a lemon drop cookie and a ginger cookie.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Aug 13, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> I use to. LOL I got the recipe from a cookie book I bought at one of the kids book sales at their old school. _Cookies! Good Housekeeping Favorite Recipes_ (ISBN: 1588162761). I want to say this recipe is the same but I'll have to go to the library to get the book again since I forgot to copy the recipe down. I love that book but it's out of print and my old copy was used so often that I had to throw it away since it was covered in oil from the butter. I used it for about 10 years almost on a daily basis. They also have a killer sugar cookie recipe that I used as a base for a lemon drop cookie and a ginger cookie.


Awesome, I'll probably just buy that book! It's only like $4-6 shipped online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Love how you had the ISBN number!


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks ladies! I wasn't trying to be all down on myself or anything. I was actually quite pleased with my husband's reaction. You're right about me just not being used to earrings. I'm going to wear them with pride  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 13, 2014)

CSCS2 said:


> Hi everyone, this is a somewhat unrelated question but do you know what happens if you get a referral when your account is closed/cancelled? Do you have to have an active account to be credited for the referral?


I believe that when you get enough referrals for a free box, they just re-up your sub for you.  So if you aren't subbed, they'll sub you in order to get your free box to you.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Aug 13, 2014)

Ummm did anyone notice vicki on RHOC wearing the kendra Scott earings on Mondays episode while at the spa... OMG. I'm like wow I like those earing then upon closer look I discovered this... yayy can't wait to get my box. Hope I get earing :////


----------



## wurly (Aug 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my box hasn't moved since the 8th.  In fact, Fed Ex just has it down as they received the info, but it hasn't been picked up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just called the post office because my package was due today, but it hasn't moved since Monday morning. They said this type of service can be up to 7 days later than the estimate provided by Fedex. Ugh. However, they did tell me how to convert the Fedex tracking number to USPS. Add 92 to the front of the Fedex tracking number to get the USPS tracking number. Still no more information, but at least I can try this in the future. Really looking forward to my box today...


----------



## kayrahmarie (Aug 13, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Ok, my dough did not look like that! It was all crumbly and separated. Did you add anything else?


@@zadidoll
Did you use softened, room temperature butter? That's the only reason why I could think the cookies were more crumbly.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 13, 2014)

I got my box yesterday, I LOVE it.

Got the silver/gray earrings with the gold frame, my bf did not like the looks of them at first but on he liked them.

Oh my cookies were also crumbly too, I think adding another tsp of vanilla wouldn't hurt or possibly a splash of milk to better hold the dough together.

The candle was a bit light smelling at home but I have it on my desk today and it's just scented enough to give me a whiff of scent without annoying my co-workers.  And I love the jar it's in.   

I managed incredible will power and only at one cookie.  I think logging my life in myfitnesspal helps keep me accountable.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 13, 2014)

kayrahmarie said:


> @@zadidoll
> 
> Did you use softened, room temperature butter? That's the only reason why I could think the cookies were more crumbly.


It was soft but not at room temp since it just came from the store. I had to send my daughter to get butter since we were out.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 13, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I got my box yesterday, I LOVE it.
> 
> Got the silver/gray earrings with the gold frame, my bf did not like the looks of them at first but on he liked them.
> 
> ...


I LOVE My Fitness Pal! It really makes tracking easy.


----------



## aweheck (Aug 13, 2014)

Just got my box, love the scent of the candle, the shower gel I need and the scent is nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . The cookie mix makes me feel like it was sent just for me with the name "Festive celebration" and I didn't have any birthday cake for my birthday last week (tummy issues) so these will probably get made soon. The "Think Thin" Bar I'm eating now and I actually love it! (But it's pretty High in sugar alcohol's so be careful on eating these, if you're reactive.) The earring are truly gorgeous, a little heavier than I expected, silver/gray and I'm a gold jewelry person.... Don't know if I will wear them. The gloss and meal container will be put in my gift box, I have so , so much gloss and meal containers already, don't need more. I like this box just have enjoyed others more.


----------



## secrethoarder (Aug 13, 2014)

I got my two boxes today and I got one pair of earrings in gold and one pair in silver. My preferences on both accounts were the exact same (pierced ears, prefer necklaces, prefer gold) so I don't think they're really taking into account what we wrote down. It seems like a random variation. My best friend who marked down yes to pierced ears and prefers earrings got a necklace in hers. It's probably too much work on POPSUGAR's end to pack each box with preferences in mind.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 13, 2014)

I just realized that my Make it Rain wax tarts from Fortune Cookie Soap is in a little mason jar. I wish I could remember where I found the little mason jar but it's clear. Looking at it side by side with the one from Pop Sugar made me smile because it's like the opposite of the one from Pop Sugar.


----------



## lauren2828 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just got my box...it came a couple days early! I was delighted to see the necklace in gold with a black cat's eye stone. My description card has the necklace on it, too. The necklace is beautiful and I can see myself wearing it often. At first glance the spoilers didn't excite me, but now that I have the box with a piece of jewelry I will actually use, I love it! The shower gel smells delicate and clean. The smell almost reminds me of Johnson and Johnson's baby wash.

By the way my preferences are marked no pierced ears, gold, and necklaces, so I'm not sure if I'm just really lucky to have gotten exactly what I wanted or if they are taking preferences into consideration. I also wonder if they looked at preferences for people who ordered early on and at some point they stopped looking at preferences because they had to just get the boxes out.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 13, 2014)

I love everything in this box. I have pierced ears and silver on my profile and got silver slate earrings. I think they must have taken it into consideration at least initially.

Bite Beauty are my fave lip products so even though I'm not a gloss girl I'm happy to have it! Total win for me with this whole box!

So happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 14, 2014)

Got my box a day early! I quickly went through the box (I'm at work) and I got the earring in a gold frame. I love them. I swiped the gloss on my lips and it's a nice fresh looking color for me. Love the smell of the candle! The only thing I was slightly concerned about was the scent of the body wash...but I like it! This box was a total win for me. So, glad I re-subbed this month :rotfl:


----------



## pbpink (Aug 14, 2014)

code alert!!

$10 off coupon code from popsugar *MustHaveYT*


----------



## pbpink (Aug 14, 2014)

popsugar said august is the anniversary month btw!

i rec'd silver earrings and had no profile filled out!!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Aug 14, 2014)

pbpink said:


> code alert!!
> 
> $10 off coupon code from popsugar *MustHaveYT*


Yay to this code working for me when I unsubscribed! Boo to popsugar charging me sales tax!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 14, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> Yay to this code working for me when I unsubscribed! Boo to popsugar charging me sales tax!


I used the code just now to secure a September box because I don't want a repeat of July where there were NO codes available! They charged me sales tax too...I was super bummed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (Aug 14, 2014)

I got my box and I really like everything.

I got the necklace. However, it's so short. I have a fat neck, honestly, so the necklace looks more like a choker on me than a proper necklace. Yikes. I guess I'll have to find a necklace extender or something.


----------



## kkrn83 (Aug 14, 2014)

Just got my box! Couldn't love it anymore if I tried. I ended up getting the Slate Grey earrings with the gold frame (beautiful). The body wash smells light and clean, not overly floral, the lip gloss is a gorgeous color, the candle is precious and the lunch box is so fun! Yay &lt;3.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 14, 2014)

Imberis said:


> I got my box and I really like everything.
> 
> I got the necklace. However, it's so short. I have a fat neck, honestly, so the necklace looks more like a choker on me than a proper necklace. Yikes. I guess I'll have to find a necklace extender or something.


I honestly would try sending them an e-mail. Let them know the necklace doesn't fit you properly and you were disappointed to find that you could have received earrings that would have been one-size-fits all.

I recall long ago there was an issue with a pair of underwear as well as a beach wrap or something and lots of the plus sized ladies complained that they weren't able to use these items and I believe they were compensated in some way.


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 14, 2014)

Wait, so we can use this code and definitely be buying a September box at this point? I loved this month's box but I don't want another!


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 14, 2014)

Can someone that received the necklace post a picture? I am curious to see how it looks.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

I am getting nervous - I won't get my box for A WHILE (sigh) and I am hoping that they follow my profile and I get the earrings.

I will be not happy with a necklace that is dainty.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Aug 14, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Wait, so we can use this code and definitely be buying a September box at this point? I loved this month's box but I don't want another!


Yup! When I did it it said the first box would be a september box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 14, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> Yup! When I did it it said the first box would be a september box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Awesome! Thanks FGC   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 14, 2014)

Aaaand September box has been gift purchased for myself with the code.  Yay!  Now the long ass wait begins, LOL.


----------



## Lisa80 (Aug 14, 2014)

pbpink said:


> code alert!!
> 
> $10 off coupon code from popsugar *MustHaveYT*


Thanks for this code. I am so easily enabled.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roohound (Aug 14, 2014)

Got my first box today - a day early - Yay!  Love opening the box and not knowing exactly what's in there.  Well, imagine my surprise when I opened my Kendra Scott bag and found a "Care Card" which tells me how to take care of my jewelry but NO JEWELRY!!  Such a bummer.  Not going to lie, I was hoping for the earrings in silver but figured even if I got the necklace I would be fine - or could always trade it.  Have you guys had good luck with customer service responding to these kind of complaints?  I am totally loving everything else.


----------



## secrethoarder (Aug 14, 2014)

roohound said:


> Got my first box today - a day early - Yay!  Love opening the box and not knowing exactly what's in there.  Well, imagine my surprise when I opened my Kendra Scott bag and found a "Care Card" which tells me how to take care of my jewelry but NO JEWELRY!!  Such a bummer.  Not going to lie, I was hoping for the earrings in silver but figured even if I got the necklace I would be fine - or could always trade it.  Have you guys had good luck with customer service responding to these kind of complaints?  I am totally loving everything else.


Their customer service has always been amazing whenever I have problems. Let them know and they'll definitely send the earrings to you!


----------



## LabiosRojos (Aug 14, 2014)

@roohound  Same thing happened to me..no earrings just the card inside the bag...but imc they had fallen outside the bag   Point aside, I got the gold/slate earrings btw, and again my preferences are necklaces. Then again I also have gold as preference. Even though I am a silver person,  I figured let's try some gold :bandit:  &amp; they are beautiful :smilehappyyes:


----------



## chachithegreat (Aug 14, 2014)

I got the earrings w/ the gold trim, but they aren't my style. They are very beautiful and very high quality, though. I second the poster who would like to see a good photo of the necklace. I think I want to try and swap if the necklace has the same quality as the earrings! Are all the necklaces that have been received in gold? I definitely prefer golf to silver.


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 14, 2014)

It's so weird how many people didn't get the jewelry. I've seen a bunch of blog comments about that. They will totally rectify it and maybe it will be a good thing, because I bet you can request whichever jewelry item you prefer.

I got two boxes and was thinking about turning my second set of earrings into two necklaces one for my sister and one for me, but I'm not really a jewelry making kind of gal. Is that a pretty easy thing to do? Do u think it would look nice?


----------



## nikkicorleone (Aug 14, 2014)

So my box is supposed to arrive today but I'm still at work until 5.

I kind of have an idea for the cookie mix. I think I'm planning to give it to my Aunt for Xmas... in a REAL mason jar. Just buy one &amp; stick the cookie mix in it. I have also been thinking on pairing it with the French Bull Salad Tossers we got last month in the jar as well. Throw some ribbon that and it's a done deal!


----------



## secrethoarder (Aug 14, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> It's so weird how many people didn't get the jewelry. I've seen a bunch of blog comments about that. They will totally rectify it and maybe it will be a good thing, because I bet you can request whichever jewelry item you prefer.
> 
> I got two boxes and was thinking about turning my second set of earrings into two necklaces one for my sister and one for me, but I'm not really a jewelry making kind of gal. Is that a pretty easy thing to do? Do u think it would look nice?


I think that sounds like an adorable idea! It's super easy to do, just get a jump ring and chain that matches the metal. I would suggest bringing the earrings with you to Michael's or whatever craft store and getting a jump ring/chain in the best color match. And you'll need some small pliers. Good luck and definitely post the results  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lucyla8 (Aug 14, 2014)

chachithegreat said:


> I got the earrings w/ the gold trim, but they aren't my style. They are very beautiful and very high quality, though. I second the poster who would like to see a good photo of the necklace. I think I want to try and swap if the necklace has the same quality as the earrings! Are all the necklaces that have been received in gold? I definitely prefer golf to silver.


My Subscription Addiction has her review up and she got the necklace...


----------



## chachithegreat (Aug 14, 2014)

lucyla8 said:


> My Subscription Addiction has her review up and she got the necklace...


Thank you! I am definitely a fan of the necklace.


----------



## kannikasuki (Aug 14, 2014)

I got the necklace! It is really short though, an extender will be used (chokers are not my style). I LOVE the smell of the shower gel, it reminds me of Lush's Sex Bomb! Unfortunately, mine leaked a good bit.


----------



## lauren2828 (Aug 14, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Can someone that received the necklace post a picture? I am curious to see how it looks.






The stone on the necklace looks smaller than the earrings. The necklace is on the short side, but I like it. I also am wearing the gloss in this picture, but the lighting isn't that great so it is hard to tell.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 14, 2014)

roohound said:


> Got my first box today - a day early - Yay!  Love opening the box and not knowing exactly what's in there.  Well, imagine my surprise when I opened my Kendra Scott bag and found a "Care Card" which tells me how to take care of my jewelry but NO JEWELRY!!  Such a bummer.  Not going to lie, I was hoping for the earrings in silver but figured even if I got the necklace I would be fine - or could always trade it.  Have you guys had good luck with customer service responding to these kind of complaints?  I am totally loving everything else.


They have amazing customer service. I forgot to use a code once and they canceled my order and let me use a code. I have had a few issues with products either being missing, or damaged and they have been overly helpful! One time they sent a replacement item to my mother's address instead of mine, and to apologize, let me choose ANY item I wanted from any of the past boxes (as long as they still had it in stock.) They usually take 24-48 hours to respond, but they're always incredibly helpful. They'll definitely send you your jewelry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

OH and also- you can check the card that was in your box to see what piece of jewelry you were supposed to get. Mine said specifically the slate-colored earrings, so yours might say what yours was supposed to be.


----------



## roohound (Aug 14, 2014)

Will do. Thanks for the info. I have to admit, despite the slight mess up I am really happy with this box. The candle and shower gel I thought might be kind of eh, but the quality of both is way better than I expected. Oh, I also got the towel which is also great.

I was kind of hoping to not like the box because then I'd have a reason to not consider getting the Fall LE box! .


----------



## IffB (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for the $10 off code - I am running out of emails to use but got it to work!


----------



## wurly (Aug 15, 2014)

Is the towel code still working?


----------



## nikkicorleone (Aug 15, 2014)

Finally got my box yesterday.

Earrings - Received in slate with the silver trimming. Cute, but not for me. This is going to be a xmas present for my aunt. I'm probably going to use the coupon, maybe not. Not too sure right now. 

Candle - I wish wish wissssh we received this in the bigger side because I LOVE the light scent!

Mealbox - I think this is really cute. I always use tupperware for lunch to work/school. Will use the crap out of this.

Bite Gloss - It's a bit on the sticky end. I don't really like it, nor the scent makes me want to keep it. This was a dud for me. Possible gift/stocking stuffer for xmas.

Shower gel - I find the scent not as strong as I want it to be. I used it this morning. But just in time because I was searching for a new body cleanser. Love it.

Cookie mix - Gifting away as a xmas gift, like I said in my previous post.

Protein bar - I ate it after opening my box, which I tend to do with all my snacks that come in the box, LOL. This one was good. No nasty "luna bar" after taste. I know some of you love luna bars, but I just can't DEAL with that UGH after taste. LOL.

Even though I'm gifting most of this box away, I love it anyways. Popsugar always does a good job in making me happy even though I may not use all the items.

Now about that Fall LE box though...... hopefully it's still available by sunday. LOL.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Aug 15, 2014)

lauren2828 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> The stone on the necklace looks smaller than the earrings. The necklace is on the short side, but I like it. I also am wearing the gloss in this picture, but the lighting isn't that great so it is hard to tell.


First off - wow! You have amazing lips and the necklace suits you perfectly. Thanks for posting. I got the same necklace in gold and your picture almost makes me want to keep it. It will probably still go in the swap/gift pile because I just have a ton of necklaces already. Gave the lunch container to my daughter for work. She wants to be better about packing her lunches to save money so she was happy! The cookie mix will make a fun gift, love small candles like this one for our guest room. LOVE anything from Lollia. And, Bite is a great product but I'll probably gift/swap that too since I'm overloaded with lip products as well. This box was a win for me! If I get to try something new or love/use at least one item &amp; the items I don't want are at least good quality and giftable, then I am very happy. I basically subscribe for the fun gifts for my girlfriends, hostess gifts and gifts for my adult daughters. It's money I would already spend on gifting, gives me tons of great ideas and I (too often) end up keeping quite a few items for myself. Having said that, I still hate the price increase and have been using codes every month. If I were paying full price, I might not be as happy.


----------



## katie4747 (Aug 15, 2014)

So happy with my box! I got the towel and the Kendra Scott necklace with a black stone and gold. My quiz says I don't have pierced ears, I prefer necklaces and silver. I don't mind the gold, though, it's really pretty.


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 15, 2014)

flynt said:


> I got the turkish towel from the resort box but not the regular box towel. I love the one I got and have been thinking about getting more but that brand is pretty pricey. How does the amazon one you bought compare and could you provide a link?
> 
> I'm also on the fence about resubbing. I quit earlier this year just because I needed to cut down on stuff. Buuuuuuut this month is my birthday and I would like another turkish towel. But then it might be better to just buy a turkish towel by itself.


Hi, I'm sorry it took me so long to respond. I'm having trouble getting the amazon link to work, but it is the Silk and Cotton brand sold on Amazon. They have a ton of colors and they are $15.99. Be sure to get that brand because I read on a blog that several other sellers on Amazon are lesser quality. That blogger (mommysplurge I think) is the one who recommended these after doing a ton of research. I've got the resort box and the June box towel and I feel like the Amazon is better than both. It's not as lush as the resort towel, but it's much larger, dries faster and I don't need to baby it and worry about hurting it.

It's much, much softer and slightly thicker than the June towel. I had the opportunity to use the towel code last month and figured I'd rather just pay a few bucks more and get the Amazon towel that I like better. Lastly, it's not white like both the other towels. I feel weird having white bath towels. I let my hubby try the June towel (we use separate towels because he works in healthcare and I'm a germ freak...I'm weird like that) Anyway, he liked it, but gave it back. With the Amazon towel, I let him try it out to see if we should order more and he refuses to give it back. He even complained about how hard it was to go back to a regular towel while the turkish one was in the wash! Too funny!


----------



## BrierReviewer (Aug 16, 2014)

I got the earrings. They're not for me. I love the cookie mix, but I'll probably be gifting. I love the candle and already gifted. The small container is great. Seals really well. The lotion looks fancy, but too strong of a flower scent for me.


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 16, 2014)

BrierReviewer said:


> I got the earrings. They're not for me. I love the cookie mix, but I'll probably be gifting. I love the candle and already gifted. The small container is great. Seals really well. The lotion looks fancy, but too strong of a flower scent for me.


That's really sweet that you already gifted the candle when you like it so much. I just took my containers out of the dish washer and it appears to still have a tight seal, which is a good sign. But, the lid of the dipper thing fell to the bottom and kind of melted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Aug 16, 2014)

MUSTHAVEYT promo is working for me on my regular email that I had signed up with back in December. I used it for a 3-month sub and then cancelled, and haven't used it since... So maybe after so many months it resets and you're counted as "new" again?? I haven't pulled the plug yet to sign up again cause I don't really want to get the August box. Anyone know how long this promo is good for, and at what time I should sign up to safely ensure I start with September??

Thanks!


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 16, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> MUSTHAVEYT promo is working for me on my regular email that I had signed up with back in December. I used it for a 3-month sub and then cancelled, and haven't used it since... So maybe after so many months it resets and you're counted as "new" again?? I haven't pulled the plug yet to sign up again cause I don't really want to get the August box. Anyone know how long this promo is good for, and at what time I should sign up to safely ensure I start with September??
> 
> Thanks!


My understanding is that they are sold out of August. But, you can be positive you will receive Sept if you uncheck the box on the lower right hand side of the order screen that says something to the effect of "put me on a waiting list for an earlier box." That box is auto checked, so you have to manually uncheck it in order to ensure you get he next month's box.


----------



## Rachel S (Aug 16, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> My understanding is that they are sold out of August. But, you can be positive you will receive Sept if you uncheck the box on the lower right hand side of the order screen that says something to the effect of "put me on a waiting list for an earlier box." That box is auto checked, so you have to manually uncheck it in order to ensure you get he next month's box.


Got it, I did uncheck that.. If they are truly sold out of August then I should be in the clear. I think I'm going to go ahead and order! I liked August so if I end up with it it's not the end of the world. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashley Deffert (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm so happy! I ordered a second box, for the Turkish towel, and received the earrings in silver and the necklace in gold! I wouldn't wear the necklace as it just isn't my style, but my SIL will love the necklace and extra gloss I received for Christmas... SCORE!


----------



## Padawan (Aug 17, 2014)

So my box was scheduled for the 23rd, but I happily found it on my porch today. Go figure. I got the necklace, which is really nice, but way too dainty for my thick neck. I posted it to the swap board at MSA in hopes of getting a scarf or something.

I ended up not liking the smell of the bodywash, or the color of the lipgloss. Womp Womp. But I loved the candle and my Turkish towel and the container. If I can swap the rest for a few past PSMH items that I missed, I'll call this a huge win.


----------



## Jenn10 (Aug 17, 2014)

Padawan said:


> So my box was scheduled for the 23rd, but I happily found it on my porch today. Go figure. I got the necklace, which is really nice, but way too dainty for my thick neck. I posted it to the swap board at MSA in hopes of getting a scarf or something.
> 
> I ended up not liking the smell of the bodywash, or the color of the lipgloss. Womp Womp. But I loved the candle and my Turkish towel and the container. If I can swap the rest for a few past PSMH items that I missed, I'll call this a huge win.


I just pretended "the necklace is too short" instead of "my neck may be thick?". XD


----------



## Jenn10 (Aug 17, 2014)

August was my first popsugar MH box, and I was very glad I tried them out-- I got necklace (profile set to no piercing, prefer necklace). Love the candle, the bodywash ( although... the cap was not tight so some juice leaked out and got my cookie mix sticky) and the lunchbox. Okay with BB lipgloss-- I never wear lipgloss. Overall very happy.


----------



## GorskisGirl (Aug 17, 2014)

Does anybody have a picture of the cookies? Curious to see how they turned out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The dough looks interesting!


----------



## Lisa80 (Aug 17, 2014)

My box is finally showing at the post office so hopefully I get it tomorrow. Didn't I read that there was also a coupon code for Kendra Scott included? If so, has anyone picked out anything from her website. I saw some really cute arrowhead rings (Skylen?) and I really like the Jana bracelet; so many great colors!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 17, 2014)

gorskisgirl said:


> Does anybody have a picture of the cookies? Curious to see how they turned out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The dough looks interesting!


I wish I took one after I made them, but my bf ate them ALL! I only got one!


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 17, 2014)

Here's a picture of what my cookies looked like. It made more, these are just a few for "presentation."


----------



## missm08 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi all,

I didn't know the correct place to put this because this isn't really a trade because I am not asking for anything. I am wanting to give away my Native Union $15 off code because it expires at the end of August and I want someone to be able to put it to good use!

So the first person to PM me gets it. Or if there is a better place to put this, could someone let me know...


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 17, 2014)

Mine is totally up for grabs too if anyone wants it- it's yours ;-) (native union $15 off )


----------



## Lisa80 (Aug 18, 2014)

My box came finally! I got the necklace with a black stone which works out fine; my profile said no pierced earrings so yay! Shower gel wasn't leaking and I think I'll like it just from a quick sniff;seems to have a fresh scent. Haven't tried the lipgloss; not really a gloss person so will gift that. I got a purple container; were there other colors? Anyways, I work from home so will probably just throw that in the cabinet. The candle is really cute and smells nice; always like a good candle. Will make the cookies this weekend and haven't tried the protein bar but...it seems really hard..are they supposed to be soft? All in all, I'm happy with this box.


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 18, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> My box came finally! I got the necklace with a black stone which works out fine; my profile said no pierced earrings so yay! Shower gel wasn't leaking and I think I'll like it just from a quick sniff;seems to have a fresh scent. Haven't tried the lipgloss; not really a gloss person so will gift that. I got a purple container; were there other colors? Anyways, I work from home so will probably just throw that in the cabinet. The candle is really cute and smells nice; always like a good candle. Will make the cookies this weekend and haven't tried the protein bar but...it seems really hard..are they supposed to be soft? All in all, I'm happy with this box.


I think everyone got purple. The chocolate on the outside of my bar looked kind of old, like brownish instead of blackish, but I still ate it because I was super hungry and the expiration date was far away.


----------



## Coley2277 (Aug 19, 2014)

August was my first box, and for the most part I loved it. The cookies went well with my kids. The candle smells amazing. The shower gel smells good and works well. The lunch container will come in handy during outings, it will make it easier to bring snacks for the kids. I got the necklace which I liked but it seems a bit tight. Maybe I just have a big neck. I did not care for the protien bar. I also do not care for the lipgloss. I swatched it and it seems to sticky. I am not sure what I am going to do with that. But I am hooked and ordered the september box. Depending when I get my check I will also get the fall LE. I figured it is my birthday month I can splurge. I think I am hooked.


----------



## mochamom25 (Aug 19, 2014)

August was my first box as well. My shower gel had leaked a bit. I contacted PopSugar and sent some photos and they are sending out a replacement.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I received the necklace (black stone, gold chain). My profile says unpierced ears and I prefer bracelets. Not sure if I'll use my 20% coupon or not, but the necklace is not really my style. I will probably gift it to my daughter (she is 15).

I love the lip gloss. Yes, it is sticky, but I still like it.

I haven't used the candle or made the cookies yet. My daughter is going to use the lunch container for school and she already ate the protein bar (she loved it).

I'll be using my Turkish Towel for an upcoming vacation as a scarf/wrap.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Aug 19, 2014)

Has anyone tried contacting CS about the necklace being too small for their neck? My sister is having that problem but I don't know if it's worth her contacting them over (she's always really hesitant to contact CS so I'd feel bad if I told her to and then they just said "too bad"),


----------



## Queennie (Aug 19, 2014)

Am I the only one who does not have their box yet? Mine had to be shipped all the way from CA and I live on Nantucket MA, which is all the way to the east of the east. I really want to get my box already!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## farrah3 (Aug 19, 2014)

You're not alone!  My box won't be here until 8/25.  I live in Delaware.  It usually ships from NY, but this time it's making the long trip from CA.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Aug 19, 2014)

Whoever still wants a *NATIVE UNION voucher*, message me!

I found out I still have it since my boyfriend never used it!

First to message will get it!


----------



## Queennie (Aug 19, 2014)

farrah3 said:


> You're not alone!  My box won't be here until 8/25.  I live in Delaware.  It usually ships from NY, but this time it's making the long trip from CA.


Yeah, most of the time mine ships from NY, so it is taking a long trip.


----------



## McMacy (Aug 19, 2014)

Anyone else just get/use this free ThirdLove panty voucher email from PS? I just used it! You still have to pay the shipping with orders under $39, but I'm not hating PS randomly sending us vouchers since they could've waited to include this in the September box!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 19, 2014)

McMacy said:


> Anyone else just get/use this free ThirdLove panty voucher email from PS? I just used it! You still have to pay the shipping with orders under $39, but I'm not hating PS randomly sending us vouchers since they could've waited to include this in the September box!


where? In email?


----------



## McMacy (Aug 19, 2014)

mishmish said:


> where? In email?


yes, I received an email at like 2:50 this afternoon with the "exclusive offer for PSMH subscribers." ThirdLove is hitting up the subscription box cycle this month. Apparently they were also included in birchbox and wantable this month


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 19, 2014)

McMacy said:


> yes, I received an email at like 2:50 this afternoon with the "exclusive offer for PSMH subscribers." ThirdLove is hitting up the subscription box cycle this month. Apparently they were also included in birchbox and wantable this month


yep, saw it after you mentioned it.  thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 20, 2014)

I got the earrings and love them, so I decided to swap to get the necklace too. I received it today and Oh My Goodness it is so beautiful! I couldn't tell on pictures, but the stone is so petite (about a third the size of the earring stones) and the necklace looks just lovely on me. I'm not a petite person, so I was worried it would be too small for my neck, but it's not. I never wear gold (I'm a silver gal) but I'm wearing this and expanding my horizons. I've been a subscriber since October of last year and I think this box is officially my favorite box to date. (With the inclusion of this necklace, which doesn't really count because I had to swap for it, but...)

I am kind of getting over my obsession with subscription boxes. I'm past the phase where I just order every box I see. I'm actually relieved that my 6 month sub to Fancy is over and have canceled most other boxes. But I have to say I love Popsugar so much, I hope they stay in business forever and keep the quality up and the price reasonable, because they've got a customer for life in me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alyssa Sheldon (Aug 21, 2014)

I just finally received my box (estimated arrival was 8/25 so I'm actually excited it came early even though it took so long), and I was happily surprised that I got the free towel from MSA! I had tried to enter the promo code when ordering and it said that it didn't go through because it was only for new subscribers, and I had received a box a few months ago then cancelled so I technically wasn't new. Apparently it worked anyway! I was also really happy to receive the necklace instead of the earrings since I don't have pierced ears. So, overall I'm quite pleased with this month's haul!


----------



## maenad25 (Aug 21, 2014)

We made the cookies for back to school and I have to say I am not a fan. This is completely personal preference but they are really really sweet.  Think sugar cookie with more sugar in the form of sprinkles and candies. And the cookies really flattened out when cooking. Cute idea but I'll stick to homemade.


----------



## aweheck (Aug 21, 2014)

Funny , was watching a local (Portland)morning talk show and a guest had on the purple earrings! They actually looked awesome because her dress was black/white with purple matching accents now I almost wish they'd sent out the purple one's we first got a look at LOL!


----------



## aweheck (Aug 21, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> We made the cookies for back to school and I have to say I am not a fan. This is completely personal preference but they are really really sweet.  Think sugar cookie with more sugar in the form of sprinkles and candies. And the cookies really flattened out when cooking. Cute idea but I'll stick to homemade.


 hmmm, maybe I will add an extra egg to firm them up. Sounds like my sweet toothed Hubby will like them, I like to keep the sugar more under control.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 21, 2014)

I just made the cookies this afternoon. I cooked them a bit longer (about 16 minutes). Maybe it was the extra cooking time, but they really had the "crispy/chewy" thing going on. I added the vanilla, too. Definitely a hit here!


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 21, 2014)

aweheck said:


> Funny , was watching a local (Portland)morning talk show and a guest had on the purple earrings! They actually looked awesome because her dress was black/white with purple matching accents now I almost wish they'd sent out the purple one's we first got a look at LOL!


I (shamefully) admit that I looked up "celebrities wearing Kendra Scott jewelry" last night and there are a ton of pics of tv people wearing those earrings in all different colors. The turquoise seem to be particularly pretty, but I still prefer the slate, because I'm not really daring in my attire. I have no idea why I looked it up because I couldn't care less about celebrities jewelry, but I guess it is slightly fun to know I am wearing the same earrings that Rachael Ray and Hilary Duff wear.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

I am so unhappy.  I purchased this box for the lip plumper lip gloss &amp; the earrings.  The lip gloss  turned out to be a pink lip gloss and I got the necklace when my preferences stated earrings and silver.

Really, not happy now.


----------



## secrethoarder (Aug 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am so unhappy.  I purchased this box for the lip plumper lip gloss &amp; the earrings.  The lip gloss  turned out to be a pink lip gloss and I got the necklace when my preferences stated earrings and silver.
> 
> Really, not happy now.


You can try to swap the necklace for silver earrings; I'm sure there are plenty of ladies looking for necklaces  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

secrethoarder said:


> You can try to swap the necklace for silver earrings; I'm sure there are plenty of ladies looking for necklaces  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


thanks - I did go there to the swap thread - it didn't look like a lot there....


----------



## fabgirl (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi. There are a ton of people looking for the necklace on MSA, if that helps. I got the necklace too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll be trading for earrings. And I bought a gift box, which still says Processing. Needless to say, it will be too late to gift. And I'll probably get another necklace. Womp womp


----------



## fabgirl (Aug 21, 2014)

And did anyone notice a funky smell to the gloss? I'm not usually one to complain but it's Def funky


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> And did anyone notice a funky smell to the gloss? I'm not usually one to complain but it's Def funky


I didn't even bother to open it - it went straight to swap list...

thank you for the tip about ...msa...shhhh, can't talk about it...


----------



## kristab94 (Aug 21, 2014)

Used my 20% code for this necklace that came today and I love it!  So delicate and falls just where I want it.


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am so unhappy. I purchased this box for the lip plumper lip gloss &amp; the earrings. The lip gloss turned out to be a pink lip gloss and I got the necklace when my preferences stated earrings and silver.
> 
> Really, not happy now.


I'm sorry to hear you didn't get the versions you were wanting. I think everyone got the same lip gloss. If you are into swapping, someone on here will likely swap you the earrings for the necklace. It seems like more earrings went out, so the necklaces are more coveted.


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 21, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> Hi. There are a ton of people looking for the necklace on MSA, if that helps. I got the necklace too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll be trading for earrings. And I bought a gift box, which still says Processing. Needless to say, it will be too late to gift. And I'll probably get another necklace. Womp womp


Is the gift box a surprise item?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> I'm sorry to hear you didn't get the versions you were wanting. I think everyone got the same lip gloss. If you are into swapping, someone on here will likely swap you the earrings for the necklace. It seems like more earrings went out, so the necklaces are more coveted.


yes, I was able to trade on another site easily!!  thanks to @@fabgirl who mentioned that.

I did get the turkish towel so I was pleased with that.  I think it was just a disappointment to me to see that I got the necklace when my preferences were earrings and silver - ha!

the box is quite nice, I was just  so disappointed with the items that I purchased the box for wasn't what came in it.

I will get over it - in fact, I have!


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 21, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Is the gift box a surprise item?


Oops, sorry.. I get it now. For some reason I thought you had used your 20% code to buy a gift box on the Kendra Scott website.


----------



## chachithegreat (Aug 21, 2014)

Swapped my earrings for a necklace and it showed up today. It is so beautiful! I am in love. The quality is amazing (just like the earrings) and it's perfectly my style.


----------



## AmryAnn (Aug 22, 2014)

kristab94 said:


> Used my 20% code for this necklace that came today and I love it!  So delicate and falls just where I want it.


So pretty!


----------



## Queennie (Aug 22, 2014)

I got my Popsugar today, this box has been my favorite box for recent months! I got the necklace in black and it is so cute! :lol:


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 22, 2014)

Wow, popsugar...way to be on the ball! I got my shipping notice today for the box I received on 8/9. SMH...


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 22, 2014)

chachithegreat said:


> Swapped my earrings for a necklace and it showed up today. It is so beautiful! I am in love. The quality is amazing (just like the earrings) and it's perfectly my style.


I totally agree! The necklace is so beautiful and delicate. I love the earrings too, they are more big and make a statement while the necklace is subtle. Two very different types of jewelry, but both are so lovely. This is the first time the jewelry I've received from Popsugar actually seems worth the listed retail value.

I went to the Kendra Scott website and noticed that she sells a necklace that is basically just the stone from the earrings on a chain. It looks nice. So, for those who got the earrings but want something different, you've got two potential necklaces in your hands.


----------



## Padawan (Aug 22, 2014)

I ended up with the necklace as well, but was able to swap it for the Michael Stars folk art wrap from last fall, so I am THRILLED about that. Like biancardi, I was disappointed in the lip gloss not being plumping, but managed to swap that too for a couple of deluxe mini bottles of really pricey perfume that I have been wanting to try. So all in all, a big win for me. 

PS, biancardi, I LOVE your avatar. Every time I see it I hear "This Wheel's on Fire" in my head. AbFab forever!


----------



## LaStupenda (Aug 25, 2014)

Annnnnd my box is still stuck in "Processing." This is the 2nd time in 3 months that I have not received a Popsugar box that I paid for. Seriously, I have the worst luck EVER.


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 26, 2014)

Sooo, does anyone else think the back of the necklace/pendant is just as nice as the front? It's finished so nicely that I don't think anyone would know. Maybe? Just me?


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Aug 27, 2014)

Anyone else's cookies turn out awful? I'm thinking it might have just been me. I can't wait until payday so I can use my code for a charm necklace.



jbird1175 said:


> Sooo, does anyone else think the back of the necklace/pendant is just as nice as the front? It's finished so nicely that I don't think anyone would know. Maybe? Just me?


I agree!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 27, 2014)

I like the back of the necklace, that looks pretty.

My cookies weren't that great. I liked the raw dough more than the final cookies. My cookies were ok right out of the oven, but a bit too chewy once they cooled off. I thought the sprinkles made them a little too sweet. I loved making them and I think it was a great thing to include, but I wouldn't buy anything else from that company. I think they put more thought into the packaging than the recipe.


----------



## bluegnu (Aug 27, 2014)

Yay! FIIIINNNALLLLLY got my August box today (resubbed a bit into the month). Love it even more in person. I am so happy with the Kendra Scott earrings (silver/slate, exactly what I was hoping for). The only thing I don't like is the scent of the shower gel but I'm pretty picky about smells so no big deal, plenty of people I can gift it to that will hopefully like it.

Now time to get psyched about the fall box! Last years was my absolute favorite.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 27, 2014)

bluegnu said:


> Now time to get psyched about the fall box! Last years was my absolute favorite.


Yes!  That Rachel Zoe ring and Library of Flowers bubble bath.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluegnu (Aug 27, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Yes!  That Rachel Zoe ring and Library of Flowers bubble bath.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Absolutely!! And I loved the bag and the face scrub, too. I would love more of it but I'm too cheap!!


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 28, 2014)

I just got around to making my cookies.  The mix wasn't completely mixing like it should, too crumbly.  I added double the vanilla, and then had to mix with my hands to get it right.  Maybe a fork just wasn't strong enough to mix my batch?  I don't know... 

Anyways... I like them.  Cooked them about 13 minutes a batch, and used an actual teaspoon to measure mine out, so I got 3 dozen cookies (plus about 4-6 that I didn't have time to cook so I threw it out).  

Now I just need some milk! Mmmm. 

I'm also having second thoughts on the shower gel.  I don't think I'm really digging the scent.  Is it bad that I'm also thinking of saving it for xmas gift because I'm too lazy to unscrew the cap to use it daily? LOL.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 28, 2014)

bluegnu said:


> Absolutely!! And I loved the bag and the face scrub, too. I would love more of it but I'm too cheap!!


Maybe check out ebay. I got a couple on there (but it was a few months after it was released).


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 28, 2014)

Dang! I went to order something with the 20% off code and cannot find it.  Can anyone shed light on when this expires?  Are the codes specific to the person receiving? Or a generic code?

Edit: meant the Kendra Scott code


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 28, 2014)

anyone have the kendra scott code - to advise?


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 28, 2014)

mishmish said:


> anyone have the kendra scott code - to advise?


I have one at home. I'll let you know as soon as I'm off work tonight (unless someone else already answered.)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kannikasuki (Aug 28, 2014)

The Kendra Scott code expires on 12/31/14, and it is a unique code. Hope you find it! At least you'll have some time to!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 28, 2014)

I did!  Found it tonight. Thanks!


----------



## lorikauai (Aug 28, 2014)

I am new to this board but this is my 5th month of Popsugar boxes. I loved the August box. Everything will be used. I don't have pierced ears so I was happy to get the necklace. Loved the candle and shower gel. I'm sure I'll use the lipgloss but if I hate it I can give it to my daughter to play with. I'll use the lunch box for my kids. We made the cookies today. I didn't have any real butter in the house (no cookie ingredients normally since I'm on Weight Watchers) so I used Country Crock spread. The dough was a good consistency but the cookies came out flat. My daughter said they taste like "healthy cookies" because they aren't as sweet as my normal chocolate chip or sugar cookie recipes but she and my son happily ate them. They did like having the sprinkles mixed in the dough instead on on top so I think I'll do that with my own cookies next time. I wouldn't buy them again but it was fun to try.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 29, 2014)

MakeupTalk's Swap Talk forum​


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 30, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> MakeupTalk's Swap Talk forum​


I laughed really hard at this... Feels like every third post is swap-related, and I'm sure I'm not seeing all of the ones that mods have fixed.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 30, 2014)

If it gets reported we're handle it but we don't actively look for people talking swap. People know better and if caught their posts will be removed and if it's habitual... well there always is the ability to restrict their posts so it needs approval first. Have yet to do that to long term members.


----------



## Sheydan (Sep 1, 2014)

Kendra Scott has free shipping that ends today. Good time to make the most of your 20% off code.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 16, 2014)

Sherr said:


> I just discovered I received the black necklace, which I REALLY don't want and I know I have earrings marked on my profile. Someone can have my code too, as I won't be using it.  Am I allowed to say please email me if you want to trade for the necklace (for earrings)?


only on the swap page. I'm guessing they want to keep these clean and focused on the boxes rather than reading through a lot of note where everyone talking about trades/swaps.  suggest searching for the swap threads.


----------

